# Was haltet ihr von Patriotismus?



## Hagrid (28. April 2011)

Guten Abend Community, 
mir schwirrt seit einigen Tagen die Frage im Kopf herum, wie wichtig beziehungsweise ernstgenommen heutzutage noch Patriotismus ist. Wie groß findet ihr den Unterschied zum Nationalsozialismus, der vermutlich von manchen Menschen, die Hakenkreuze herumsprühen, damit verwechselt wird. 

Ich würde mich über eure Teilnahme freuen.  

MfG Hagrid


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

Naja irgendwie peinlich


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. April 2011)

Ich finde ein gewisser "Nationalstolz" ist nicht schlecht, aber man soll es auch nicht übertreiben!


----------



## zøtac (28. April 2011)

Patriotismus/Nationalstolz ist gut, nur haben die meisten Deutschen keinen bzw. zeigen es nicht weil man sie dann gleich wieder für Nazis hält... natürlich darf mans nicht übertreiben, wie viele Amis, aber auf Deutschland kann man schon stolz sein. 
Ansonsten : YouTube - Frei.Wild - Land der Vollidioten (Offizielle Uncut Version) ziemlich passend


----------



## derP4computer (28. April 2011)

Welche Form von Patriotismus meinst Du denn? Wikipedia

Ich war letzte Woche in der Gedenkstätte in Neuengamme in HH, da herrschte damals auch Patriotismus.

Stolz auf das eigene Land zu sein, das gab es auch 1870/71, 1914/18, 1939/45, hat die Menschen dazu gebracht Freunde zu töten.



> Ich finde ein gewisser "Nationalstolz" ist nicht schlecht, aber man soll es auch nicht übertreiben!


Weil man in diesem Land gebohren wurde?



> Patriotismus/Nationalstolz ist gut, nur haben die meisten Deutschen  keinen bzw. zeigen es nicht weil man sie dann gleich wieder für Nazis  hält... natürlich darf mans nicht übertreiben, wie viele Amis, aber auf  Deutschland kann man schon stolz sein.


Oder weil Sie nichts aufgearbeitet haben, *Unter den Talaren – Muff von 1000 Jahren**, nur verdrängt, bewusst vergessen.
*


----------



## Gothic1806 (29. April 2011)

Also ich sags mal so von 1946 - 1988 konnte man als Deutscher und auf Deutschland Stolz sein aber ab da ...... jetzt im moment kann man wenn überhaupt nur Stolz auf sich sein .

@ der p4 Computer

"zitat" 
Stolz auf das eigene Land zu sein, das gab es auch 1870/71, 1914/18, 1939/45, hat die Menschen dazu gebracht Freunde zu töten.
"zitat ende" 

Das war mehr Fanatismus ( Rasismus ) als Patriotismus


Mfg.   Markus


----------



## derP4computer (29. April 2011)

Gothic1806 schrieb:


> Also ich sags mal so von 1946 - 1988 konnte man als Deutscher und auf Deutschland Stolz sein aber ab da ...... jetzt im moment kann man wenn überhaupt nur Stolz auf sich sein.


 Weil wir in einer Demokratie groß geworden sind, die wir noch nicht mal selber aufgebaut haben?
Schon mal was von dem Marshallplan gehört, ein Schutzwall für den Kalten Krieg.  Darauf lohnt es sich natürlich stolz zu sein. 



> Das war mehr Fanatismus ( Rasismus ) als Patriotismus


Es haben alle freiwillig mit gemacht, 1933 waren freie Wahlen, ................... 33% - 43% für die NS...., sprechen für sich.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. April 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Weil wir in einer Demokratie groß geworden sind, die wir noch nicht mal selber aufgebaut haben?
> Schon mal was von dem Marshallplan gehört, ein Schutzwall für den Kalten Krieg.  Darauf lohnt es sich natürlich stolz zu sein.


Weil wir lernfähig waren (die Demokratie, die Hitler an die Macht gebracht hat war auch aufgezwungen), weil wir eine Friedlcihe Revolution später geschafft haben...



> Es haben alle freiwillig mit gemacht, 1933 waren freie Wahlen, ................... 33% für die NS...., sprechen für sich.


 Dann überleg mal, warum dort so viele die NS gewählt haben...
Erst kommt das essen, dann kommt die Moral!


----------



## derP4computer (29. April 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Weil wir lernfähig waren (die Demokratie, die Hitler an die Macht gebracht hat war auch aufgezwungen), weil wir eine Friedlcihe Revolution später geschafft haben...


 
Man kann die Geschichte auch schön reden.
Hitler wurde dem deutschen Volke nicht aufgezwungen, er wurde aus freien Stücken gewählt. 



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Dann überleg mal, warum dort so viele die NS gewählt haben...
> Erst kommt das essen, dann kommt die Moral!



Das leuchtet natürlich ein. 

Der Gedankengang ist ja genial. 

So wie viele andere mit ihrem Gedankengut auch, das rechtfertigt natürlich jegliche Handlung.


----------



## Gothic1806 (29. April 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Weil wir in einer Demokratie groß geworden sind, die wir noch nicht mal selber aufgebaut haben?
> Schon mal was von dem Marshallplan gehört, ein Schutzwall für den Kalten Krieg.  Darauf lohnt es sich natürlich stolz zu sein.
> 
> 
> Es haben alle freiwillig mit gemacht, 1933 waren freie Wahlen, ................... 33% für die NS...., sprechen für sich.


 

Wegen dem Marshallplan und dem Schutzwall  ÄÄHHMM ja und 

Wegen 33% für die NS alle wären 100 % aber lassen wir das es wußte ja jeder in Deutschland wo das hinführen würde wir Nazis 


Mfg .   Markus


----------



## derP4computer (29. April 2011)

Bitte schließen!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. April 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Man kann die Geschichte auch schön reden.
> Hitler wurde dem deutschen Volke nicht aufgezwungen, er wurde aus freien Stücken gewählt.



Klar, aber du interssierst dich nur, dass sie es gemacht haben, nicht warum!
Und "mein Kampf" war doch bis zur Shoa  eine politische Lachnummer, niemand außer der NS hat an die Erfüllung geglaubt!



derP4computer schrieb:


> Bitte schließen!


Jetzt wird es doch gerade interessant!


----------



## Gothic1806 (29. April 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Bitte schließen!


 
Hmm wieso ?


----------



## derP4computer (29. April 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Klar, aber du interssierst dich nur, dass sie es gemacht haben, nicht warum!


 Weil die Gedankengänge für die Bevölkerung "*einleuchtend*" waren.
Polen und die Ukraine zu überfallen war "*einleuchtend"*, weil es da Land im Überfluss gab.
Die systematische Vernichtung von Menschen war "*einleuchtend*", weil sie einfach nicht einem Leitbild entsprachen.
Und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. April 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Weil die Gedankengänge für die Bevölkerung "*einleuchtend*" waren.


Ja, Hitler in ihrer Situation zu wählen, war *nachvollziehbar*!


> Polen und die Ukraine zu überfallen war "*einleuchtend"*, weil es da Land im Überfluss gab.
> Die systematische Vernichtung von Menschen war "*einleuchtend*", weil sie einfach nicht einem Leitbild entsprachen.
> Und so weiter und so fort.


 Und wie gesagt:
"Mein Kampf" war doch bis zur Shoa  eine politische Lachnummer, niemand außer der NS hat an die Erfüllung geglaubt!
 Damals hatte doch ernsthaft keiner geglaubt, dass man das in Wirklichkeit realisieren könnte!
Ich bedauere zutiefst, dass sie eines besseren belehrt wurden!


----------



## derP4computer (29. April 2011)

> Damals hatte doch ernsthaft keiner geglaubt, dass man das in Wirklichkeit realisieren könnte!


Und ob!
Die Shoa gab es schon 1933.
...
.
In Neuengamme sind die Familien am Wochenende spazieren gegangen und haben sich die angeblich "Kriminellen" Gefangennen angeschaut.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. April 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Und ob!
> Die Shoa gab es schon 1933.


Verwechsle sei nicht mit dem in Europa herrschenden Antisemitismus!


> In Neuengamme sind die Familien am Wochenende spazieren gegangen und haben sich die angeblich "Kriminellen" Gefangennen angeschaut.


 Quellen?
http://www.**-gedenkstaette-neuengamme.de/index.php?id=12
Da steht eindeutig 1938!


----------



## derP4computer (29. April 2011)

> Da steht eindeutig 1938!


Da hast Du recht.

...
. 



> Quellen? Neuengamme?


Mach mal eine Führung/Rundgang mit.



> Verwechsle sei nicht mit dem in Europa herrschenden Antisemitismus!


Tue ich nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. April 2011)

Patriotismus halte ich für Schwachsinn. Niemand hat sich vorher ausgesucht in welchem Land er geboren wird, daher kann auch niemand stolz auf seine Nationalität sein. Stolz kann man auf eigene Leistungen sein, nicht auf Zufall.

Kosmopolitismus ist das Wahre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2011)

@Threadersteller: Soll ich den Thread vielleicht um eine Umfrage ergänzen?



Hagrid schrieb:


> Guten Abend Community,
> mir schwirrt seit einigen Tagen die Frage im Kopf herum, wie wichtig beziehungsweise ernstgenommen heutzutage noch Patriotismus ist. Wie groß findet ihr den Unterschied zum Nationalsozialismus, der vermutlich von manchen Menschen, die Hakenkreuze herumsprühen, damit verwechselt wird.


 
[X] Finde Patriotismus lächerlich, z.T. gefährlich

Nationalstolz beinhaltet per Definition, das man sich über die Taten anderer definiert und sich dafür auf die Schulter kloft - einfach nur peinlich. In einer Individualgesellschaft wie der unsrigen hat "Deutschland" nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts erreicht, auf das man stolz sein könnte (erst recht nicht uneingeschränkt). Es gibt nur Sachen, die Leute erreicht haben, die zufällig auch deutsche Staatsbürger oder/und in Deutschland geboren waren.
So what?
Er wurde zufällig als Deutscher geboren, ich wurde zufällig als Deutscher geboren. Er ist toll - hab ich deswegen was, worauf ich stolz sein kann? Weswegen ich mit lächerlichen Wimpeln durch die Straße rasen muss? Imho nein.
Ich streck doch auch nicht mein Kinn hoch, wenn XYZ den Chemie-Nobelpreis bekommt und zufällig die gleiche Körpergröße hat, wie ich.
Noch lächerlicher wird es, wenn willkürlich historische Elemente dazu genommen werden. "Das Volk der Dichter und Denker"  Mit genau der gleichen Berechtigung (imho nämlich gar keiner) kann man auch vom "Volk der Weltkriege" sprechen. Merkwürdigerweise gehört das aber nicht dazu...

Nationalstolz und Patriotismus hatten noch einigermaßen Sinn, als internationales Handeln primär auf der Ebene von kulturell geschlossenen Nationen ablief, die mit einer Meinung auftraten - aber das war vor Jahrhunderten und ist an und für sich ein Mechanismus, für den man sich schämen sollte, anstatt darüber Selbstbewußtsein zu generieren.


Bezüglich "z.T. gefährlich":
Das Kernelement von Patriotismus ist, dass man sein Land besser als alle anderen findet. Das Kernelement von Nationalismus ist, das man seine Nation, d.h. auch die Menschen besser findet, als alle anderen. Viele Menschen definieren "Nation" dann auch noch über die Abstammung (wär ja auch noch absurder, wenn jemand im Moment des Erhalts der Staatsbürgerschaft schlagartig zu einem besseren Menschen würde) - damit ist dann schon die Grunddefinition von Rassismus erfüllt.
Kommt noch eines der Lieblingskonzepte (nicht nur) unserer Zeit, nämlich "Leistungsgerechtigkeit" hinzu, der zu Folge "bessere Menschen" (= Menschen von gleicher Abstammung, wie der Nationalist), dann ist man bereits bei rassistischer Diskreminierung und (im Sozialstaat) nur noch eine Gesetzverabschiedung von Nationalsozialistischen Elementen entfernt.


----------



## Forseti (29. April 2011)

Ich halte Patriotismus für sehr wichtig, leider gibt es davon kein Fünkchen mehr in der heutigen Politik ​


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wär ja auch noch absurder, wenn jemand im Moment des Erhalts der Staatsbürgerschaft schlagartig zu einem besseren Menschen wäre


 
Ist in den USA aber tatsächlich so. Als wir dem Typen vom Meldeamt erklärten, dass wir Deutsche Staatsbürger sind und unsere Tochter durch die Geburt in Los Angeles nun US Staatbürgerin ist, hat er gemeint, dass sie nun zur großartigsten Nation der Welt gehört und damit ein "Führungsmensch" ist.
(Ich muss dazu sagen, dass der Typ Republikaner war )

Ich halte Nationalstolz auch für überholt. Die Menschen wandern viel mehr in Länder ein und andere in andere Länder aus, die Kulturen vermischen sich, die Ansichten auch, auf eine Flagge stolz zu sein ist ein Relikt des kalten Krieges.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2011)

Schon wärend des kalten Krieges war es imho sinnlos, denn die Werte, auf die man ggf. hätte Stolz sein können (imho war keine Seite dafür geeignet), erstrecken sich über ganze Blöcke, nicht über einzelne Nationen. (ggf. hätten die Schweizer drauf stolz sein können, nicht mitzumachen )


----------



## Hagrid (29. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Threadersteller: Soll ich den Thread vielleicht um eine Umfrage ergänzen?


Büdde büdde, lass dich nicht aufhalten. 
Ich freue mich, dass ich zu einer Diskussion anregen konnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2011)

Du musst dann noch die gewünschten Antwortmöglichkeiten nennen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. April 2011)

Ich persönlich halte nix von Patriotismus / Nationalstolz. Gegenüber anderen Nationen kann so etwas schnell wieder mit der jüngsten Geschichte verwechselt werden


----------



## Hagrid (29. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst dann noch die gewünschten Antwortmöglichkeiten nennen



Ich dachte, du hättest schon welche am Start?


----------



## Uter (30. April 2011)

Ich finde Nationalstolz sinnvoll, wenn er in einem gewissen Umfang bleibt, das bedeutet, wenn man sich selbst bzw. die Nation nicht als überlegen ansieht.

Der Grund warum ich so denke ist einfach: Wir leben immernoch in einer Gemeinschaft (egal ob Staat oder Gemeinde), wenn es der Gemeinschaft gut geht, dann kann es uns auch gut gehen. Deshalb ist es wichtig, dass wir uns für die Gemeinschaft einsetzen und versuchen sie zu verbessern. Dafür muss man aber auch motiviert sein und die Vor- und Nachteile der eigenen Gemeinschaft mit den anderen vergleichen.
Gerade in Zeiten der Globalisierung wo sich Kulturen vermischen sollte man den positiven Teil der Eigenheiten und Traditionen bewahren, um sich interessant zu machen, man denke an Backsteingotik im Norden oder Fachwerkhäuser im Süden des Landes, wer will schon z.B. als Tourist haben, dass in 100 Jahren jeder Ort gleich aussieht? Ein gewisser Stolz auf diese Kulturgüter ist m.M.n. angebracht.

Außerdem sind viele Sportereignisse bedeutende Wirtschaftsfaktoren geworden, was sie ohne einen gewissen Pariotismus nicht wären (siehe Super Bowl, wobei das schon eher eine Propagandaveranstaltung ist).

Schlussendlich liegt ein gewisser Chauvinismus in der Natur der Menschen. Wer will schon zugeben, dass er in keinem einzigen Gebiet was wirklich besonderes ist? Man muss nur sehr aufpassen, dass es nicht so ausartet wie am Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts.

PS: Man darf den Nationalstolz m.M.n. auf keinen Fall mit Religion vermischen (siehe "god bless the USA" ), weil es sonst extrem schnell fanatisch und angreifend für andere (auch gleichgläubige) Nationen/Personen wird.


----------



## Aufpassen (30. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> @Threadersteller: Soll ich den Thread vielleicht um eine Umfrage ergänzen?
> 
> [X] Finde Patriotismus lächerlich, z.T. gefährlich
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## FRfutzi01 (30. April 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man nur stolz auf seine eigenen Leistungen sein. In Deutschland geboren zu sein ist keine eigene Leistung von mir. Auch kann man in der Geschichte keinen Grund finden, der einen kollektiven Nationalstolz begründen würde. Der Fall wäre anders gelagert, wenn z.B. die Nazidiktatur aus dem eigenen Volk heraus entfernt worden wäre. Aber nein, das hat nicht stattgefunden. Somit sind die angrenzenden Ereignisse, wie z. B. das Wirtschaftswunder, auch nicht geeignet um stolz darauf zu sein, da sie ohne das Einwirken externer Mächte nicht möglich gewesen wären.

Ich denke, es ist eher eine Art Verbundenheit mit dem Land in dem man lebt. Ausser es geht einem alles auf den Sack was in Deutschland passiert. Dann ist es mit der Verbundenheit nicht weit her.

So, und nächstes Jahr ist wieder Fussball EM der Männer. Da können die Horden dann wieder blöd ihre dummen Fähnchen schwingen und ja sooo stolz sein auf Deutschland . Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin Fußballfan 1. Güte. Und ich bin auch Fan der Nationalmanschaft. Aber ich brauche dafür keine 2-jährliche Plattform um zwischen irgendwelchen Spakken (beim Public Viewing) meinen Nationalstolz auszuleben. Zumal das dann zum Großteil Leute sind, die nix mit Fußball am Hut haben. 

Aber wartet nur mal ab, in knapp einem Jahr ist es wieder so weit... Mal schauen ob es der Thread so lange überlebt, denn dann ist er wieder aktuell.


----------



## Forseti (30. April 2011)

FRfutzi01 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann man nur stolz auf seine eigenen Leistungen sein. In Deutschland geboren zu sein ist keine eigene Leistung von mir. Auch kann man in der Geschichte keinen Grund finden, der einen kollektiven Nationalstolz begründen würde. Der Fall wäre anders gelagert, wenn z.B. die Nazidiktatur aus dem eigenen Volk heraus entfernt worden wäre. Aber nein, das hat nicht stattgefunden. Somit sind die angrenzenden Ereignisse, wie z. B. das Wirtschaftswunder, auch nicht geeignet um stolz darauf zu sein, da sie ohne das Einwirken externer Mächte nicht möglich gewesen wären.


 Mit solchen Einstellungen wärest du gut in einer Antifa Organisation aufgehoben  Generell schreiben die Sieger die Geschichte und entscheiden was gut und schlecht/böse ist. Wenn Adolf gewonnen hätte, würden wir ihn sicherlich regelmäßig feiern anstatt ihn zu verfluchen. Nach über 60 Jahren könnte man schon auch mal die positiven Errungenschaften betrachten, aber die amerikanische Propaganda (z.B. N24) tut immer noch fleißig ihren Dienst. Überhaupt wurde mir früher beigebracht, dass man über Tote (also auch Hitler) nicht schlecht reden darf, da sich Tote nicht mehr verteidigen können, aber heute interessiert sich für sowas ja fast niemand mehr. Die Kommunisten wie Stalin und Mao sind für viel mehr Tote verantwortlich, trotzdem wird dies nur selten erwähnt.
Die Nazidiktatur selbst zu entfernen wäre nur schwer möglich gewesen, da bis zum Schluss die Mehrheit der Deutschen hinter Hitler gestanden hat. Wenn jetzt ein paar Gutmenschen ihn ermordet hätten, wäre dies Hochverrat am eigenen Volke und überhaupt nicht positiv zu sehen. (Ich seh schon gleich wird wieder die Nazikeule geschwungen, trotz der ständig hochgelobten Freiheit, die aber nur Linke zu scheinen gilt). Wenn man sich Demonstrationen von den Rechten anschaut, sieht man hauptsächliche Linke die Krawall machen 
Überhaupt finde ich im Moment alle etablierten Parteien unwählbar. EU, NATO und UN kosten Deutschland nur Geld und man sollte unbedingt austreten. Am besten man steckt fast alle Politiker in einen Sack und versenkt ihn im Meer  Spontan fällt mir bei den Parteien nur Thilo Sarrazin als positiv auf, der Rest würde selbst in 1000 Jahren nicht annähernd so viel positives wie Kaiser Wilhelm und Otto von Bismarck für Deutschland machen.  Ob Linke, Grüne, SPD CDU/CSU und FDP, man kann heutzutage nur noch zwischen Pest, Krebs, Cholera und anderen Krankheiten wählen 
Also im Moment gibt es herzlich wenig worauf ich in Deutschland stolz sein kann.


----------



## Uter (30. April 2011)

@ Forseti:
Sicher schreiben die Gewinner die Geschichte und das ist natürlich auch der Grund warum von den schlimmen Taten der USA oder Russland nicht so viel ans Licht gekommen ist, aber macht es das besser? Selbst wenn die NS Diktatur "nur" einen Menschen getötet hätte wär das unrecht gewesen und ein Leben ist ein Leben. 
Die Besonderheit des Holocausts ist nicht die Anzahl der Menschen die getötet wurden, sondern die "industrielle" Ermordung.

Linksextreme sind auch nicht besser wie Rechtsextreme, aber wieder gilt: Macht das die Rechtsextremen besser nur weil es weniger sind?

Warum sollten wir aus allen Organisationen austreten? Dir ist bewusst, das wir als exportorientiertes Land durch die EU mehr Geld verdienen als ausgeben?

Wenn du wirklich noch wie Bismarck denkst: "Nicht mit Reden oder Majoritätsbeschlüssen werden die großen Fragen der Zeit entschieden,... sondern durch Eisen und Blut.", dann tust du mir leid...


----------



## Forseti (30. April 2011)

War klar, dass wieder jemand was an Bismarck auszusetzen hat, ohne irgendeinen seiner Erfolge zu würdigen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2011)

> Sicher schreiben die Gewinner die Geschichte und das ist natürlich auch der Grund warum von den schlimmen Taten der USA oder Russland nicht so viel ans Licht gekommen ist, aber macht es das besser?


Ich finde es auch sehr erdrückend das immer nur die deutsche Nation das Maß sind für Greueltaten ist, wie auch immer die Klagen das man nix dagegen getan hat. Andere Nationen zeigen es bisweilen Heute noch wie man sich seiner Kritiker entledigt. Im Grunde hat es keine Nation verdient sich mit Patriotismus oder Nationalstolz zu schmücken. In meinen Augen der 1. Schritt zum Übermenschen


----------



## FRfutzi01 (30. April 2011)

@ Forseti:



> Mit solchen Einstellungen wärest du gut in einer Antifa Organisation aufgehoben


Was spricht dagegen?



> Wenn Adolf gewonnen hätte, würden wir ihn sicherlich regelmäßig feiern anstatt ihn zu verfluchen.


Welches wir? Oder doch eher Du? Ich auf jeden Fall nicht.



> Nach über 60 Jahren könnte man schon auch mal die positiven Errungenschaften betrachten


Du fängst jetzt aber nicht mit Autobahnen an, oder?



> Überhaupt wurde mir früher beigebracht, dass man über Tote (also auch Hitler) nicht schlecht reden darf


Mir wurde früher auch mal erzählt es gäbe den Osterhasen.



> Wenn man sich Demonstrationen von den Rechten anschaut, sieht man hauptsächliche Linke die Krawall machen


Die machen den "Krawall" doch nur wegen den Rechten. 



> EU, NATO und UN kosten Deutschland nur Geld und man sollte unbedingt austreten


Genau, dann sollen die anderen mal alleine Europa machen...  omg...


----------



## Forseti (30. April 2011)

Die NATO ist genauso schlimm wie Hitler, führt doch eh nur dauernd Angriffskriege wie gerade mal wieder in Lybien. Lybien war das fortschrittlichste Land in Afrika, jetzt wird es wieder in die Steinzeit gebombt.  Gadaffi hat das Land zu dem gemacht was es ist und die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung steht hinter ihm, also steht ihm auch die Führung in seinem Land zu. 
und die EU kann nichts außer Geld für unnütze Sachen ausgeben, wie Bankenrettungen, wirkungslose Umweltprojekte und eigene Diäten erhöhen.
Die UN praktiziert auch nur Siegerjustiz, siehe den Gerichtshof in Den Haag. Außerdem will sie genau wie die NATO anderen Ländern vorschriften machen. 

Deutschland würde auch ohne Mitgliedschaft in diesen kriminellen Vereinigungen noch gut stehen. Zur Not schafft man den Kapitalismus (auch soziale Marktwirtschaft genannt) wieder ab, der bringt eh nur Unheil.
und nochmal zu oben, es ist egal ob das Morden industriell war oder nicht, letztlich zählt das Ergebnis welche bei den Kommunisten noch schlimmer ausfällt. Auch bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass es unter Stalin vergleichbare Einrichtungen zu KZs (z.B. arbeiten in Uranminen) gab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Öhm, die Nato ist auf Grund eines Uno Mandates dabei, weil die arabische Liga darauf gehofft hat, da Gaddafi seine Landsleute tötet. Wo ist also Gaddafi gut für sein Land?
Er bombt es in einen Bürgerkrieg.


----------



## Forseti (30. April 2011)

Womit legitimiesiert sich die UNO? Einfach zu bestimmen ein Land einzufallen und Partei für eine Seite zu ergreifen, wo man nicht mal weiß, was ihre wahren Intentionen sind geht überhaupt nicht meiner Meinung nach. Beweise für angebliche Massaker und Morde durch Gadaffis Leute fehlen auch völlig... Ich glaube schon, dass Gadaffi Recht hat und die Rebellen zu einem besorgniserregenden Teil zu AlQaida gehören.

Und Rebellen mit Stalinorgeln sind friedlich? Merkel würde mich auch zerbomben wenn ich bewaffnet durchs Land ziehen würde um sie abzusetzen  Es ist legitimes Recht von souveränen Staaten bewaffnete Aufstände auszumerzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Merkel kannst du ganz leicht absetzen, das ist ja der Vorteil in einer Demokratie, einfach die anderen wählen.


----------



## Aufpassen (30. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Merkel kannst du ganz leicht absetzen, das ist ja der Vorteil in einer Demokratie, einfach die anderen wählen.



Das ist vollkommen egal, denn das ist hier keine Demokratie.
Merkel, Obama etc. haben keine Macht.
Dies sind nur Marionetten von den Illuminati Familien (Rothschild, Warburg, Rockefeller etc.)


----------



## Forseti (30. April 2011)

toll aber mit meiner eigenen Stimme kann ich da nichts erreichen. Deshalb der Vergleich. Wenn ich mir 500000 "Gleichesinnte" suchen würde, die bewaffne und dann nach Berlin maschiere hätte wir den gleichen Status wie in Lybien. 
Auch wenn Merkel durch eine Wahl abgesetzt würde, käme der nächste Trottel an die Macht in dieser Scheindemokratie  Stell dir mal Frau Roth, Herr Özdemir, Fischer oder sonst wen als Kanzler vor. Gerade die Grünen, die von vielen Leuten gerade gewählt würden, stehen doch für die Ausdünnung des deutschen Volkes. "Deutschland muss von aussen eingehegt und von innen ausgedünnt werden." Soll ein Zitat von Joschka Fischer sein. Für so einen Kommentar sollte er gleich lebenslänglich zur Arbeit in eine Uranmine geschickt werden 

Morgens im Bus bekomme ich schon immer die Krise. Der halbe Bus ist mit Ausländern voll die es nichtmals für nötig halten Deutsch zu sprechen und dabei wohne ich noch in einem ländlichen Gebiet. Wer hier wohnen möchte, hat sich auch an die deutsche Kultur (daher auch keine Minarette und Koranschulen zulassen) und Sprache anzupassen. Wenn es nicht klappt sofort zurück zum Ursprungsland schicken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen egal, denn das ist hier keine Demokratie.
> Merkel, Obama etc. haben keine Macht.
> Dies sind nur Marionetten von den Illuminati Familien (Rothschild, Warburg, Rockefeller etc.)


 
Dass die Lobbyisten die Macht haben und teilweise die Gesetze machen, ist kein Wunder, Wirtschaft und Politik sind miteinander verflochten, ohne den anderen geht es nicht mehr.
Ist aber auch nichts Neues. Du musst halt das wählen, was für dich am Besten ist.



Forseti schrieb:


> toll aber mit meiner eigenen Stimme kann ich da nichts erreichen. Deshalb der Vergleich. Wenn ich mir 500000 "Gleichesinnte" suchen würde, die bewaffne und dann nach Berlin maschiere hätte wir den gleichen Status wie in Lybien.
> Auch wenn Merkel durch eine Wahl abgesetzt würde, käme der nächste Trottel an die Macht in dieser Scheindemokratie  Stell dir mal Frau Roth, Herr Özdemir, Fischer oder sonst wen als Kanzler vor. Gerade die Grünen, die von vielen Leuten gerade gewählt würden, stehen doch für die Ausdünnung des deutschen Volkes. "Deutschland muss von aussen eingehegt und von innen ausgedünnt werden." Soll ein Zitat von Joschka Fischer sein. Für so einen Kommentar sollte er gleich lebenslänglich in eine Uranmine geschickt werden



Wenn du mit 500.000 Gleichgesinnten (mich würde mal interessieren, wo du die herbekommen willst, denn es gibt ja nicht mal 500 gleichgesinnte NDP Leute) nach Berlin marschieren willst, dann kommst du nicht weit, denn das offene Tragen von Waffen ist in Deutschland verboten, man würde euch schneller verhaften als ihr 500.000 werdet.

Die Grünen stehen für eine nachhaltige Politik, was OK ist und ich weiß nicht, wo du da eine "Ausdünnung" siehst?


----------



## seltsam (30. April 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> toll aber mit meiner eigenen Stimme kann ich da nichts erreichen. Deshalb der Vergleich. Wenn ich mir 500000 "Gleichesinnte" suchen würde, die bewaffne und dann nach Berlin maschiere hätte wir den gleichen Status wie in Lybien.
> Auch wenn Merkel durch eine Wahl abgesetzt würde, käme der nächste Trottel an die Macht in dieser Scheindemokratie  Stell dir mal Frau Roth, Herr Özdemir, Fischer oder sonst wen als Kanzler vor. Gerade die Grünen, die von vielen Leuten gerade gewählt würden, stehen doch für die Ausdünnung des deutschen Volkes. "Deutschland muss von aussen eingehegt und von innen ausgedünnt werden." Soll ein Zitat von Joschka Fischer sein. Für so einen Kommentar sollte er gleich lebenslänglich zur Arbeit in eine Uranmine geschickt werden
> 
> Morgens im Bus bekomme ich schon immer die Krise. Der halbe Bus ist mit Ausländern voll die es nichtmals für nötig halten Deutsch zu sprechen und dabei wohne ich noch in einem ländlichen Gebiet. Wer hier wohnen möchte, hat sich auch an die deutsche Kultur (daher auch keine Minarette und Koranschulen zulassen) und Sprache anzupassen. Wenn es nicht klappt sofort zurück zum Ursprungsland schicken.



Du brauchst gar nicht so viele Gleichgesinnte.Eine kleine Truppe reicht doch aus.

Bundestag abschließen > Gas rein > anzünden reicht doch vollkommen aus um den Laden erst mal Dicht zu machen.


----------



## Forseti (30. April 2011)

Du hast auch nicht gemerkt das es ein Beispiel war? Natürlich würde man keine 500000 finden, weil die Deutschen zu bequem sind und alles hinnehmen was ihnen aufgetischt wird.

Das Zitat habe ich im Internet gefunden. Ich weiß nicht mehr,  ob er es genauso gesagt hat oder ob es nur sinngemäß wiedergegeben wurde.

BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN Bundespartei - Integration sagt im Prinzip genau das aus, nur mit Euphemismen versehen 



seltsam schrieb:


> Du brauchst gar nicht so viele Gleichgesinnte.Eine kleine Truppe reicht doch aus.
> 
> Bundestag abschließen > Gas rein > anzünden reicht doch vollkommen aus um den Laden erst mal Dicht zu machen.


 
Nur wie würdest du eine so große Menge Gas unauffällig zum Reichstag transportieren?  Das Volumen von dem Gebäude ist recht groß und bis der letzte Winkel vergast ist wäre schon das Militär da 

Und ich distanziere mich ausdrücklich von diesem Vorgehen, nicht, dass gleich der Verfassungsschutz bei mir ist...
was natürlich auch wieder lustig ist. Deutschland hat einen Verfassungsschutz aber keine Verfassung. Ein Grundgesetz ist ein großer Unterschied zu einer Verfassung. Vielleicht könnte man sich mal auf den Artikel 21,4 des Grundgesetzes berufen "Gegen jeden, der es unternimmt, diese Ordnung zu beseitigen, haben alle Deutschen
das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn andere Abhilfe nicht möglich ist."


----------



## Aufpassen (30. April 2011)

Forseti schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wie würdest du eine so große Menge Gas unauffällig zum Reichstag transportieren?  Das Volumen von dem Gebäude ist recht groß und bis der letzte Winkel vergast ist wäre schon das Militär da



In einem Putzfahrzeug als Putzteam und nachts dort das Gas verstecken & lagern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Du hast auch nicht gemerkt das es ein Beispiel war? Natürlich würde man keine 500000 finden, weil die Deutschen zu bequem sind und alles hinnehmen was ihnen aufgetischt wird.



Weil es den meisten, den allermeisten hier im Land sehr, sehr gut geht. Niemand hungert, keiner muss unter der Brücke leben, alle können es warm und trocken haben. Sowas gibt es nur in wenigen Staaten auf der Erde. Also wieso was daran ändern?



Forseti schrieb:


> Das Zitat habe ich im Internet gefunden. Ich weiß nicht mehr,  ob er es genauso gesagt hat oder ob es nur sinngemäß wiedergegeben wurde.
> 
> BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN Bundespartei - Integration sagt im Prinzip genau das aus, nur mit Euphemismen versehen



Die Grünen müssen Leute aus dem Ausland anlocken, damit sie bei uns leben und arbeiten, das ist doch normal, denn immer noch gehen die meisten, die ganz oben in den Forschungsbereichen sind, weg. Du ahnst nicht, wie viele Deutsche z.B. an US Amerikanischen Universitäten forschen und dort arbeiten (meine Frau gehört auch bald dazu). Mir hat man auch schon einen Job im Ausland angeboten.
Wenn die Elite weggeht, dann muss etwas nachkommen und zwar schnell, das deutsche Bildungssystem ist aber eins der rückständigsten der Welt, was damit zu tun hat, dass es Länder geregelt ist. Kein Bundesland will da Macht abgeben, da nimmt man lieber in Kauf, dass die schulische Ausbild der Kinder leidet, wie man ja am Pisa Test sehen kann.
Wieso also nicht Leute aus dem Ausland anlocken, die Know How mitbringen und unser Land damit bereichern können?

Die Welt ist global geworden (klingt irgendwie komisch ). Ländergrenzen gibts nicht mehr, ab heute kann jeder EU Bürger in der EU arbeiten (das gilt eben auch für die neuen EU Länder im Osten).


----------



## Forseti (30. April 2011)

Und wieso geht die Elite weg? Weil sie kein Ehrgefühl mehr hat und die Politik seit 1945 völlig an den deutschen Interessen vorbeigeht. Heutzutage zählt doch nur noch das schnelle Geld. Es würde genug Deutsche für fast jede Arbeit geben, wenn man endlich mal ordentliche Politik machen würde und nicht immer so halbherzig die Arbeiter vertritt. Schon wenn man die Firmen, die ins Ausland gehen damit bestrafen, dass sie ihre Waren hier nicht mehr anbieten dürfen, würde schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung sein. Außerdem sollte man den Besitz von Auswanderern beschlagnahmen und ihnen eine zukünftige Einreise lebenslänglich untersagen.

Richtig wohlhabend sind nur wenige Leute. Sehr viele Millionen leben noch von Sozialhilfe, Hartz IV und Tafelbesuchen. Außerdem müssen noch die Einkommen von Millionen aufgestockt werden, weil sie zu schlecht bezahlt werden. So Sachen wie 1€ Jobs, Zeitarbeit und andere Späßchen hätten erst gar nicht eingeführt werden dürfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Und wieso geht die Elite weg? Weil sie kein Ehrgefühl mehr hat



Nö, sie geht weg, weil die Möglichkeiten woanders besser sind.



Forseti schrieb:


> und die Politik seit 1945 völlig an den deutschen Interessen vorbeigeht.



Nö, gerade nach 1945 machen die Deutschen genau das, was ihren Interessen dient. Oder woher kommt es denn, dass Deutschland die stärkste Industrienation in Europa ist?



Forseti schrieb:


> Heutzutage zählt doch nur noch das schnelle Geld.



Das tat es schon immer.



Forseti schrieb:


> Es würde genug Deutsche für fast jede Arbeit geben, wenn man endlich mal ordentliche Politik machen würde und nicht immer so halbherzig die Arbeiter vertritt.



Richtig, die Deutschen machen doch auch jede Arbeit, nur gibt es eben nicht Arbeit für alle, davon muss man sich lösen, man kann die Leute nicht in Jobs stecken, die es nicht gibt oder die man sich ausdenkt, wie es die DDR gemacht hat.



Forseti schrieb:


> Schon wenn man die Firmen, die ins Ausland gehen damit bestrafen, dass sie ihre Waren hier nicht mehr anbieten dürfen, würde schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung sein.



Was ist dann mit den Firmen, die gar nicht in Deutschland registriert sind, keine Werke in Deutschland haben, sollen die auch hier nichts mehr verkaufen dürfen?
(Woher dann einen Computer herbekommen? )



Forseti schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte man den Besitz von Auswanderern beschlagnahmen und ihnen eine zukünftige Einreise lebenslänglich untersagen.



Auf welcher Grundlage?
Was ist mit dem Geld, welches in Deutschland erwirtschaftet und dann im Ausland investiert wird, soll man das auch beschlagnahmen?



Forseti schrieb:


> Richtig wohlhabend sind nur wenige Leute. Sehr viele Millionen leben noch von Sozialhilfe, Hartz IV und Tafelbesuchen. Außerdem müssen noch die Einkommen von Millionen aufgestockt werden, weil sie zu schlecht bezahlt werden. So Sachen wie 1€ Jobs, Zeitarbeit und andere Späßchen hätten erst gar nicht eingeführt werden dürfen.



Was willst du also genau, die Reichen für ihren Reichtum bestrafen und sie arm machen?
Oder den Armen Geld geben, damit sie sich wohl fühlen?


----------



## NCphalon (30. April 2011)

Es gibt zu viele reiche, die unverhältnismäßig viel verdienen.Es gibt Manager die arbeiten vllt. die Hälfte von dem was ein Müllmann schafft und verdienen ein hundertfaches davon.

BTT: Ich bin froh, in Deutschland zu leben, weil wir es uns leisten können, uns drüber aufzuregen, dass die Löhne ungleichmäßig verteilt sind, die Außenpolitik komisch is un die USK spiele indiziert, während die Leute in anderen Ländern täglich ums Überleben kämpfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Keine Sorge, ein Führungsmanager eines Unternehmens arbeitet schon mehr als ein Müllmann.


----------



## NCphalon (30. April 2011)

Du vllt.^^

Aber net 500h/Tag damit der Lohn verhältnismäßig gerechtfertigt is^^


----------



## Forseti (30. April 2011)

Och ich hätte schon Ideen für ein ganz neues System, aber mit dem würde ich in keiner Partei anklang finden, da es keine Parteien vorsieht 
Für ausländische Firmen die noch nie in Deutschland produziert haben würde mir bestimmt auch was einfallen.
Wenn es nicht genug Arbeit für alle gibt, muss man eben die Wochenarbeitszeit soweit reduzieren, dass alle Arbeitswilligen auch arbeiten können. Es gibt für alles eine Lösung wenn man sich nur Mühe gibt und nicht nur an den eigenen Vorteil und die Maximierung des eigenen Wohlergehens denkt...

Und nochmal zu den Firmen die aus Deutschland weggehen. Einfach noch zusätzlich ihre Patente für alle deutschen Firmen freigeben und ihre Besitzrechte an denen aberkennen. Normale Auswanderer die geächtet wurden, können sich eventuell durch großzügige Spenden an gemeinnützige Projekte wieder frei kaufen, aber die Spenden müssten schon so hoch sein, dass es auch schmerzt (also maximal ein Startguthaben für den Neuanfang übrig bleibt ) Für bessere Möglichkeiten auszuwandern lasse ich überhaupt nicht gelten, besonders wenn es einem sowieso schon gut ist. Solche Reportagen wie in RTL mit der Familie in Texas, die das Auswandern glorifizieren sollten ebenfalls verboten werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Du vllt.^^
> 
> Aber net 500h/Tag damit der Lohn verhältnismäßig gerechtfertigt is^^


 
Es geht ja auch um die Verantwortung, wenn der Manager Mist baut, verlieren die Leute ihre Jobs.
Daher ist es OK, wenn er dafür gut bezahlt wird. (ich meine nicht für Mist bauen )
Und ich kenne niemanden in einer Führungsposition, der nach Feierabend nicht noch weiter arbeitet. 60 Stunden Woche ist normal. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Handwerker 40 Stunden arbeitet und dann noch mal 20 Stunden gratis hinterher.


----------



## Uter (30. April 2011)

@ Forseti:
Das System das du anstrebst nennt sich Kommunismus und es wurde mehrere Male gezeigt, dass es nicht funktioniert und dass es für ein exportorientieres Land wie Deutschland der wirtschaftliche Untergang wär.
Außerdem zeigt du ziemlich extreme Ansätze (z.B. keine Religionsfreiheit), sodass ich froh bin, dass du noch Schüler bist und hoffe, dass du dich etwas informierst wenn du wählen darfst und nicht auf die Propaganda der extremen Parteien reinfällst.

Langsam geht es hier ziemlich Richtung ot...


----------



## Forseti (30. April 2011)

Gut das ich schon kein Schüler mehr bin 
Außerdem habe ich nichts gegen Religionsfreiheit gesagt, ich habe nur gesagt, dass sich Einwanderer nach den Richtlinien, Traditionen und Vorstellungen des jeweiligen Landes richten müssen. Multikulti führt auf Dauer nur zu Parallelgesellschaften. Ich finde Anpassung ist auch nicht zu viel verlangt. Wenn ich in die Türkei oder den Iran ziehen würde, könnte ich da auch keine Kapelle geschweige denn einen Dom bauen 

Außerdem strebe ich keinen Kommunismus an, sondern eine Mischung aus verschiedenen bekannten Wirtschafts- und Regierungsformen. Aber es wäre jetzt zu weit Offtopic wenn ich hier meine Ideen im Detail erläutern würde. Wer mag kann ja dafür einen extra Thread öffnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Aber es wäre jetzt zu weit Offtopic wenn ich hier meine Ideen im Detail erläutern würde. Wer mag kann ja dafür einen extra Thread öffnen.


 
Wieso machst du das denn nicht?
Mach doch einen Thread auf, in dem jeder sein Wirtschaftssystem und das dazu gehörende politische System vorstellen kann.
Inklusive Finanzierungskonzept versteht sich.


----------



## Forseti (30. April 2011)

Wofür ein Finanzierungskonzept? Sowas gibt es bei den meisten Ländern heute nicht mehr. Die EU ist z.B mit 8,6 Billionen € verschuldet und die USA mit 14 Billionen Dollar. Wie die das je zurückzahlen wollen ist mir schleierhaft, da helfen am Ende wohl nur noch Währungsreformen 

So ein Thread wäre eine gute Idee, aber ich glaube nicht, dass viele mitmachen werden. Besonders die Finanzierung lässt sich nur schwer abschätzen, da so viele Faktoren Einfluss haben, die man nicht beeinflussen kann  Aber ich werde die Tage mal sehen ob ich da einen Finanzierungsplan zusammengeschustert bekomme, ohne Wirtschaftswissenschaft oder ähnliches studiert zu haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Finanzierungskonzept deswegen, weil du ja alle bestrafen willst, die irgendwie investieren.
Was ist denn mit dem Arbeitnehmer, der sein Geld in Aktien anlegt und dessen Bank dann eben nicht nur Aktien in Frankfurt kauft, sondern in London (weil der Markt da ist) oder New York?
Auch bestrafen?
Und wen?

Was ist mit dem Arbeitnehmer, der nach 40 Jahren in Rente geht und dann nach Mallorca ziehen will (weils Wetter besser ist)?
Auch bestrafen?

Der Wohlstand der westlichen Welt ist auf Pump aufgebaut, das weiß jeder, der sich ein wenig damit beschäftigt hat. Irgendwann kommt der Tag, an dem Deutschland mehr Geld für die Zinsen bezahlen muss als sie durch Steuern einnehmen.
Was dann?

Wie willst du dich von einem Wirtschaftssystem lösen, auf das deine Wirtschaft angewiesen ist? Ohne den Export könnte Deutschland seinen Wohlstand nicht halten. Nur weil man viel exportiert, kann man ein Überschuss anhäufen und seine Arbeitnehmer entsprechend bezahlen.
Stell dir mal vor, das fällt alles weg, was dann?
Sich gegenseitig die Haare schneiden?


----------



## Forseti (30. April 2011)

Deutschland muss weg von der auf Wachstum ausgerichteten Wirtschaft. Dies ist auf Dauer nur durch Bevölkerungswachstum oder geplante Obsoleszenz möglich, welche natürlich schlecht für die Resourcen der Welt ist.
Ja auch die nach 40 Jahren in Rente gehen dürfen nicht auswandern. Rentner sind ein wichtiger Aspekt des Konsums gerade in einer alternden Gesellschaft.
Der Börsenhandel wird eingeschränkt werden, sodass man die Erworbenen Aktien/Zertifikate/etc. mindestens 1 Jahr behalten muss oder man bezahlt 50% des Verkaufwertes an Steuern, damit soll hauptsächlich eine Spekulation verhindert werden, besonders Spekulationen auf Güter des täglichen Lebens.
Außerdem müssten Energiekonzerne, Bahn, Post, Telekomunikationsunternehmen, Wasserwerke, Krankenversorgung und Landwirtschaft wieder verstaatlicht werden, um eine stabile Versorgung zu gewährleisten. Ich denke auch nicht, dass der gesamte Export von Deutschland zusammenbrechen würde. Es gibt noch genug Produkte die im Ausland begehrt sind. Es spricht ja nichts dagegen seperate Handelsabkommen mit einzelnen Staaten zu schließen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2011)

> Ja auch die nach 40 Jahren in Rente gehen dürfen nicht auswandern. Rentner sind ein wichtiger Aspekt des Konsums gerade in einer alternden Gesellschaft.


So was ähnliches gab es doch schon, das hieß DDR wo die Bevölkerung quasi eingesperrt wurde.



> Außerdem müssten Energiekonzerne, Bahn, Post, Telekomunikationsunternehmen, Wasserwerke, Krankenversorgung und Landwirtschaft wieder verstaatlicht werden, um eine stabile Versorgung zu gewährleisten


Einige davon waren ja vorher Staatlich. 
Ich bin auch nicht mit allem der Regierung einverstanden aber du hast wohl irgendwie ein Parteibuch in der Tasche? Aber die Diskussion geht mittlerweile in eine andere Richtung wie es der TE sich wohl vorstellt


----------



## Forseti (1. Mai 2011)

Nein ich bin parteilos  aber ich bin jetzt raus aus diesem Thread, habe gesagt was es zum Thema zu sagen gibt


----------



## Hagrid (1. Mai 2011)

> Aber die Diskussion geht mittlerweile in eine andere Richtung wie es der TE sich wohl vorstellt


Kann ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2011)

Hagrid schrieb:


> Kann ich so unterschreiben.



Und nicht nur du.
Deswegen an dieser Stelle ganz offen die Ankündigung: Gegen weiteren Offtopic-Spam wird durchgegriffen.
- Wer über Libyen diskutieren will, macht das im Libyen-Thread.
- Wer über soziale Ungleichheit reden will, der breite Auswahl von Threads zu jeder nur erdenklichen Nuance zur Auswahl:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ozialausgleich-wer-darf-und-wer-verdient.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...inkommen-modelle-auswirkungen-pro-kontra.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...chaft/99665-euer-gedanke-zum-kommunismus.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/29946-die-linke.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...haft/88854-sind-die-h4-saetze-zu-niedrig.html
ggf. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...llschaft-alltag-leben-arbeit-politik-usw.html
- Wer näher auf die deutsche Geschichte eingehen will, eröffnet am besten einen neuen Thread, denn das Thema wurde schon so oft angeschnittenen, dass ein erhöhter Diskussionsbedarf zu erwarten ist, der weit über einen Offtopic-Einschub hinausgeht. Das gilt erst recht für komplexe "was wäre wenn"-Behauptungen.



Hagrid schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du hättest schon welche am Start?



Bin ich TE? 
Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass sich Umfragen nachträglich ergänzen lassen, wenn das jemand für nötig hält. Sonst haben wir hier nämlich ganz schnell zwei Threads zu einem Thema und das Geschrei ist groß, wenn ich einen schließe.



Forseti schrieb:


> Mit solchen Einstellungen wärest du gut in einer Antifa Organisation aufgehoben  Generell schreiben die Sieger die Geschichte und entscheiden was gut und schlecht/böse ist. Wenn Adolf gewonnen hätte, würden wir ihn sicherlich regelmäßig feiern anstatt ihn zu verfluchen. Nach über 60 Jahren könnte man schon auch mal die positiven Errungenschaften betrachten, aber die amerikanische Propaganda (z.B. N24) tut immer noch fleißig ihren Dienst. Überhaupt wurde mir früher beigebracht, dass man über Tote (also auch Hitler) nicht schlecht reden darf, da sich Tote nicht mehr verteidigen können, aber heute interessiert sich für sowas ja fast niemand mehr. Die Kommunisten wie Stalin und Mao sind für viel mehr Tote verantwortlich, trotzdem wird dies nur selten erwähnt.
> Die Nazidiktatur selbst zu entfernen wäre nur schwer möglich gewesen, da bis zum Schluss die Mehrheit der Deutschen hinter Hitler gestanden hat. Wenn jetzt ein paar Gutmenschen ihn ermordet hätten, wäre dies Hochverrat am eigenen Volke und überhaupt nicht positiv zu sehen. (Ich seh schon gleich wird wieder die Nazikeule geschwungen, trotz der ständig hochgelobten Freiheit, die aber nur Linke zu scheinen gilt). Wenn man sich Demonstrationen von den Rechten anschaut, sieht man hauptsächliche Linke die Krawall machen
> Überhaupt finde ich im Moment alle etablierten Parteien unwählbar. EU, NATO und UN kosten Deutschland nur Geld und man sollte unbedingt austreten. Am besten man steckt fast alle Politiker in einen Sack und versenkt ihn im Meer  Spontan fällt mir bei den Parteien nur Thilo Sarrazin als positiv auf, der Rest würde selbst in 1000 Jahren nicht annähernd so viel positives wie Kaiser Wilhelm und Otto von Bismarck für Deutschland machen.  Ob Linke, Grüne, SPD CDU/CSU und FDP, man kann heutzutage nur noch zwischen Pest, Krebs, Cholera und anderen Krankheiten wählen
> Also im Moment gibt es herzlich wenig worauf ich in Deutschland stolz sein kann.



Zu diesem Diskussions"beitrag" ein paar Anmerkungen

- Der Moderation dieses Forums liegt die offizielle Geschichtsschreibung und Rechtssprechung zu grunde. Wer etwas anderes toll findet, behält das ggf. lieber für sich oder stellt es mit verdammt gut belegten, hoch seriösen Quellen[/ur] in einem eigenen Thread zu Diskussion
- Ähnliches gilt für Aussagen, die andere in schwerwiegenden Fällen der Lüge/Propaganda bezichtigen (was nicht heißen soll, dass ich N24 mit seriöser Berichterstattung asozieren will, aber gerade bei einem derart militaristisch geprägten Program fehlt es eher an kritischer Auseinandersetzung mit dem 3.Reich)
- Wer in diesem Forum Aussagen über "wir" macht, insbesondere hochprovokante Äußerungen über "wir", definiert besser genau, wer "wir" ist. Sonst bekommen "wir" (=die Moderation) nämlich ganz schnell den Eindruck, dass er nur provozieren will
- Wer Mordforderungen ("Gas" "versenken") erheben möchte, sollte sich ein anderes Forum suchen oder schweigen.

- Es gibt keinerlei historische Belege dafür, dass Hitler zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt von der Hälfte oder gar der Mehrheit der deutschen Unterstützt wurde und es gibt besonders starke Zweifel daran, dass dies der Fall war, als neben seinen ethischen Verfehlungen auch seine militärische Inkompetenz offensichtlich wurden. Auch hier gilt wieder: Wer diskussionswürdige Darstellungen der Geschichte als Argument verwenden möchte, sollte die erst einmal an geeigneter Stelle zur Diskussion stellen.
- Antifa-Bewegungen zeichnen sich per Definition durch antifaschistische Aktivitäten aus. Eine bloße nicht-Teilung von Nationalstolz reicht definitiv nicht für eine Zuordnung aus, zumal Antifaschisten nicht einmal antinationalistisch eingestellt sein müssen (siehe US-Patriotismus) und theoretisch auch ein nicht-nationaler, rein auf eine Person geprägte Hierachiekult denkbar wäre, den man als Fschismus bezeichnen könnte. Es sei auch darauf hingewiesen, dass weite Teile der Bevölkerung beide Gruppierungen mit negativen (Vor)Urteilen asozzieren und sich somit Leute, die zu Unrecht der einen oder der anderen zugeordnet werden, sich (ggf. zu Recht) beleidigt fühlen können.




und jetzt zurück zum Thema...



Uter schrieb:


> Ich finde Nationalstolz sinnvoll, wenn er in einem gewissen Umfang bleibt, das bedeutet, wenn man sich selbst bzw. die Nation nicht als überlegen ansieht.
> 
> Der Grund warum ich so denke ist einfach: Wir leben immernoch in einer Gemeinschaft (egal ob Staat oder Gemeinde), wenn es der Gemeinschaft gut geht, dann kann es uns auch gut gehen. Deshalb ist es wichtig, dass wir uns für die Gemeinschaft einsetzen und versuchen sie zu verbessern. Dafür muss man aber auch motiviert sein und die Vor- und Nachteile der eigenen Gemeinschaft mit den anderen vergleichen.



Die Frage beim Nationalismus ist aber eben, ob man diese "Gemeinschaft" über die Nation und in diesem Kontext meist über das Staatsteritorium definieren muss? Eine enge Gemeinschaft ist auf diesem Niveau oft nicht einmal gegeben.



> Gerade in Zeiten der Globalisierung wo sich Kulturen vermischen sollte man den positiven Teil der Eigenheiten und Traditionen bewahren, um sich interessant zu machen, man denke an Backsteingotik im Norden oder Fachwerkhäuser im Süden des Landes, wer will schon z.B. als Tourist haben, dass in 100 Jahren jeder Ort gleich aussieht? Ein gewisser Stolz auf diese Kulturgüter ist m.M.n. angebracht.



Genau das meine ich: "Deutscher" Nationalstolz würde bayrische Fachwerkshäuser und Backsteingothik in einen Topf schmeißen, als Einheit definieren und gegenüber z.B. schweizer Fachwerkshäusern abgrenzen.
Erscheint irgendwie sinnlos, oder?
Eines der Länder, das International am stärksten für seinen Nationalstolz bekannt ist, verfügt gleich gar nicht über eine spezifische Bautradition, sondern über ein buntes Sammelsurium fremder Elemente und begründet seinen Nationalstolz allein auf einige wenige Grundwerte und Symbole, während eine ganze Menge Kulturliebhaber, die sich vehement sämtliche nationalistischen Tendenzen abstreiten würden, die kulturellen Errungenschaften ihres Landes (aber auch die anderer!) in höchster Ehre halten.
Man muss sehr sorgfältig zwischen "Wertschätzung", "Stolz" und "Nationalstolz" unterscheiden, sonst landet man ganz schnell bei rechtsextremer Argumentation. (Nämlich der unzulässigen Verknüpfung von allgemein anerkannten Inhalten/Werten, denen jeder zustimmt, mit nationalistischen oder gar rassistischen Forderungen, die es eigentlich getrennt zu beachten gilt)



> Außerdem sind viele Sportereignisse bedeutende Wirtschaftsfaktoren geworden, was sie ohne einen gewissen Pariotismus nicht wären (siehe Super Bowl, wobei das schon eher eine Propagandaveranstaltung ist).



Gerade in Deutschland werden eine Reihe großer Sportarten auf allen Ebenen massiv vom Staat unterstützt. Das fängt bei regionaler Unterstützung von Vereinen an und geht bis hin zu GEZ-Milliarden für den DFB.
So gesehen also auch nur eine Subventionswirtschaft von vielen.



> Schlussendlich liegt ein gewisser Chauvinismus in der Natur der Menschen. Wer will schon zugeben, dass er in keinem einzigen Gebiet was wirklich besonderes ist?



Zweischneidiges Argument:
Gibt man zu, dass das eigene Volk nicht besser ist?
oder
"Gibt man zu", dass das "eigene Volk" so überhaupt _edit: "nicht_ existiert, sondern ein fein strukturierter Haufen ist - in dem man selbst ggf. anderen überlegen ist?




Forseti schrieb:


> Schon wenn man die Firmen, die ins Ausland gehen damit bestrafen, dass sie ihre Waren hier nicht mehr anbieten dürfen, würde schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung sein.



Nach der entsprechenden Reaktion des Auslandes wäre die deutsche, exportorientierte Wirtschaft Geschichte...
Aber auch das wurde in diversen wirtschaftsorientierten Threads (z.T. siehe oben) schon durchgekaut.



> Außerdem sollte man den Besitz von Auswanderern beschlagnahmen und ihnen eine zukünftige Einreise lebenslänglich untersagen.



Solltest du erstnhaft einen übersteigerten Nationalsozialismus (Nationalkommunismus?) fordern, in dem du Privatbesitz verbieten und alles als Staatseigentum behandelst, bitte ich erneut um einen getrennten Thread. Denn das ist eine sehr radikale These, die zudem nichts mit Stolz zu tun hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2011)

Wenn man schon stolz auf seine Nation ist, dann muss man die kritische Frage stellen: Auf was genau ist man stolz?
Ist es am Beispiel Deutschland der Erfolg im Sport (denn der ist ja tatsächlich an Medaillen und Titel messbar) oder der Erfolg in der Wissenschaft und Forschung (auch hier haben deutsche Wissenschaftler einen großen Beitrag zum Verständnis der Welt geleistet, wie Max Planck, Albert Einstein oder Werner Heisenberg) oder doch eher die technologische Entwicklung (das Auto, die Verbrennungsmotoren) oder ist es ein völlig anderer Stolz?
Warum bekennt man sich zu einem Land, was macht diesen eine Land zu einem besseren Land als ein anderes Land und wieso muss man sich in den Grenzen eines Landes aufhalten um stolz auf irgendwas sein zu können?

Sind Grenzen nicht eine Sache, die eigentlich überflüssig ist?
Europa will ja eben zeigen, dass die Landesgrenze nicht mehr wichtig ist, die Menschen selbst sind wichtiger und genau darum geht es. Es ist egal, in welchem Land der Mensch lebt und seiner Tätigkeit nachgeht, wichtig ist doch, dass er sich dabei wohl fühlt und es ihm an nichts mangelt.
Die Flagge, die dabei weht, ist dabei recht banal.

Fragt man Leute, die stolz auf ihr Land sind (hab ich in den USA mal gemacht), dann bekommt man Antworten, die alles mögliche sind, aber keine rationalen Erklärungen beinhalten.


----------



## Uter (2. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage beim Nationalismus ist aber  eben, ob man diese "Gemeinschaft" über die Nation und in diesem Kontext  meist über das Staatsteritorium definieren muss? Eine enge Gemeinschaft  ist auf diesem Niveau oft nicht einmal gegeben.


Ich hab ja  geschrieben, dass man es auf verschiedenen Ebenen definieren kann (ich  hatte Gemeinde als kleinste Einheit gegeben, während Staat meist die  größte ist (bei uns ist die größte gesetzgebende Einheit jedoch die  EU)). Ob man es Nationalstolz oder Stolz in der der Gemeinde nennt ist  letztlich egal, alles ist das gleiche, nur auf verschiedenen Ebenen.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Genau  das meine ich: "Deutscher" Nationalstolz würde bayrische  Fachwerkshäuser und Backsteingothik in einen Topf schmeißen, als Einheit  definieren und gegenüber z.B. schweizer Fachwerkshäusern abgrenzen.
> Erscheint irgendwie sinnlos, oder?


Innerhalb eines Staates können wir unsere Kulturgüter durch Gesetze o.ä.  schützen, auf das Ausland haben wir dementsprechend fast keinen  Einfluss, auch wenn es kulturell sehr ähnlich ist. Außerdem kann man  eine große Vielfalt (die dennnoch gewisse parallelen zeigt) auch als  Vorteil sehen. 
(Da sich Deutschland historisch über die sprache definiert ist es eher  schwer einen Kulturellen Unterschied zu Österreich oder der Schweiz zu  finden. Deutlicher wär z.B. Italien mit der typischen  Mittelmeerbauweise.)



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Eines der Länder, das International am  stärksten für seinen Nationalstolz bekannt ist, verfügt gleich gar nicht  über eine spezifische Bautradition, sondern über ein buntes  Sammelsurium fremder Elemente und begründet seinen Nationalstolz allein  auf einige wenige Grundwerte und Symbole, während eine ganze Menge  Kulturliebhaber, die sich vehement sämtliche nationalistischen Tendenzen  abstreiten würden, die kulturellen Errungenschaften ihres Landes (aber  auch die anderer!) in höchster Ehre halten.


Den Nationalstolz der USA seh ich größtenteils auch als extrem  übertrieben an (siehe erster Satz des ersten Posts und den Satz mit dem  Super Bowl). 
Natürlich kann man auch die Kulturgüter der anderen Länder loben, aber nur bei den eigenen hat man wirklich Einfluss auf sie.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss sehr sorgfältig zwischen  "Wertschätzung", "Stolz" und "Nationalstolz" unterscheiden, sonst landet  man ganz schnell bei rechtsextremer Argumentation. (Nämlich der  unzulässigen Verknüpfung von allgemein anerkannten Inhalten/Werten,  denen jeder zustimmt, mit nationalistischen oder gar rassistischen  Forderungen, die es eigentlich getrennt zu beachten gilt)


Alles  Definitionssache. Ich denke du weißt, dass ich nicht rechtsextrem bin  und dementsprechend auch versuch nicht so zu argumentieren. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade  in Deutschland werden eine Reihe großer Sportarten auf allen Ebenen  massiv vom Staat unterstützt. Das fängt bei regionaler Unterstützung von  Vereinen an und geht bis hin zu GEZ-Milliarden für den DFB.
> So gesehen also auch nur eine Subventionswirtschaft von vielen.


Bei einem der dicksten Länder der Welt erachte ich das auch als durchaus sinnvoll. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Zweischneidiges Argument:
> Gibt man zu, dass das eigene Volk nicht besser ist?
> oder
> "Gibt  man zu", dass das "eigene Volk" so überhaupt existiert, sondern ein  fein strukturierter Haufen ist - in dem man selbst ggf. anderen  überlegen ist?


Fehlt da vor dem existiert ein nicht? Wenn nicht versteh ich das gerade nicht ganz. 
Klar sind manche Menschen anderen überlegen (ein behinderter,  selbstständig nicht lebensfähiger Mensch ist einem "normalen" Mensch  unterlegen), das sagt aber nichts darüber aus ob die Menschen "besser"  sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Den Nationalstolz der USA seh ich größtenteils auch als extrem  übertrieben an (siehe erster Satz des ersten Posts und den Satz mit dem  Super Bowl).


 
Dann warst du scheinbar noch nie in Frankreich, denn die sind meiner Meinung noch weiter mit ihrem Nationalstolz als die Amerikaner.
Die Briten sind auch so ein Volk...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Wer sonst nichts zum drauf stolz sein hat sollte vielleicht mal ne Karrierenberatung einholen 

Meiner Meinung nach kann man auf Dinge stolz sein die man selbst erreicht hat, Dinge wie Hockeyspiele (sich die Köpfe einschlagen weil eine Mannschaft verloren hat mit der man überhaupt nichts zu tun hat, ausser einem Fan-Shop-Tshirt für 20 Euro) oder Patriotismus ist meiner Meinung nach Kompensation weil man selbst keinen hat


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Fragt man Leute, die stolz auf ihr Land sind (hab ich in den USA mal gemacht), dann bekommt man Antworten, die alles mögliche sind, aber keine rationalen Erklärungen beinhalten.


 Das könnte daran liegen, dass "Stolz" ein Gefühl ist und als solches zumindest auf individueller Ebene keinen vernunftbedingten Gründe für seine Existenz erfordert.

(Keine Sorge, ich werde hier sowieso nicht mitdiskutieren ...)


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das könnte daran liegen, dass "Stolz" ein Gefühl ist und als solches zumindest auf individueller Ebene keinen vernunftbedingten Gründe für seine Existenz erfordert.



Aber er muss ja woher kommen, aber zu sagen, dass man stolz auf das Land ist, weil das Land das großartigste der Welt ist und dass das großartigste Land der Welt ist es deswegen, weil man stolz ist, ist schon sehr komisch.


----------



## Uter (2. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann warst du scheinbar noch nie in  Frankreich, denn die sind meiner Meinung noch weiter mit ihrem  Nationalstolz als die Amerikaner.
> Die Briten sind auch so ein Volk...


Im Großraum Paris war ich noch nicht. Wer weiter ist weiß ich nicht, ist aber auch egal, da es die anderen nicht besser macht wenn ein Staat noch schlimmer ist.
Bei den Briten hab ich nicht das Gefühl, dass sie zu extremem Patriotismus neigen. Dafür sind sie der Überwachungsstaat schlechthin. 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> (Keine Sorge, ich werde hier sowieso nicht mitdiskutieren ...)


 Warum nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Bei den Briten hab ich nicht das Gefühl, dass sie zu extremem Patriotismus neigen. Dafür sind sie der Überwachungsstaat schlechthin.


 
Ich schon, gerade wenn man sich mit denen beschäftigen muss, deswegen haben die ja auch nichts gegen die Überwachung, weil es ihr Stolz gewährt, in Deutschland würdest du damit nicht durchkommen, weil niemand darauf "stolz" wäre.


----------



## Forseti (2. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sind Grenzen nicht eine Sache, die eigentlich überflüssig ist?
> Europa will ja eben zeigen, dass die Landesgrenze nicht mehr wichtig ist, die Menschen selbst sind wichtiger und genau darum geht es. Es ist egal, in welchem Land der Mensch lebt und seiner Tätigkeit nachgeht, wichtig ist doch, dass er sich dabei wohl fühlt und es ihm an nichts mangelt.
> Die Flagge, die dabei weht, ist dabei recht banal.


 Eigentlich wollte ich diesem Thread jetzt fernbleiben, aber Grenzen haben ihren Sinn. Ohne Grenzen würde es zu unkontrollierter Ein- und Auswanderung von den ärmeren zu den reicheren Gebieten der Welt geben. Dies würde zur Chaos führen und Sozialsysteme wie wir sie hier in den Ruin treiben. Sozialschmarotzer haben wir sowieso schon genug (u. A. auch Rentner die im Alter nach Mallorca oder Teneriffa ziehen und trotzdem ihre Rente beziehen )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Ich hab ja  geschrieben, dass man es auf verschiedenen Ebenen definieren kann (ich  hatte Gemeinde als kleinste Einheit gegeben, während Staat meist die  größte ist (bei uns ist die größte gesetzgebende Einheit jedoch die  EU)). Ob man es Nationalstolz oder Stolz in der der Gemeinde nennt ist  letztlich egal, alles ist das gleiche, nur auf verschiedenen Ebenen.
> 
> Innerhalb eines Staates können wir unsere Kulturgüter durch Gesetze o.ä.  schützen, auf das Ausland haben wir dementsprechend fast keinen  Einfluss, auch wenn es kulturell sehr ähnlich ist.



Ich glaube, du verkennst du Ebenen, auf denen Kultur politisch wird. Rein rechtlich läge die Sache in Deutschland z.B. in Hand der Länder, wobei die Ausführung afaik oft auf kommunaler Ebene läuft. Also "National"stolz Molfseer, weil die so ein schönes Freilichtmuseum haben/hatten? Am anderen Ende der Skala hast du UNESCO-Weltkulturerbe, "National"stolz Erdenbürger? Ausgerechnet auf die Nation Deutschland stolz zu sein, ist auch dann willkürlich, wenn man sich auf den Schutz von Kulturgüter beruft.

Was imho aber auch verdammt wenig für Nationalstolz ist. Zu einer Nation gehören, Land, Volk, Geschichte, Wirtschaft, Wissenschaft, politisches System, Sport und und und. Wer auf die Nation stolz sein will, der sollte all diesem weitesgehend zustimmen - und da kann man auch nicht einfach so ein halbes Jahrhundert Geschichte auszublenden. Entweder man ist nicht stolz auf Deutschland, oder man ist auch stolz auf das Gesamtbild, das Deutschland im 20. Jhd. abgeliefert hat. Dann muss man sich wirklich nicht wundern, wenn man schief angeguckt wird.



> (Da sich Deutschland historisch über die sprache definiert ist es eher  schwer einen Kulturellen Unterschied zu Österreich oder der Schweiz zu  finden. Deutlicher wär z.B. Italien mit der typischen  Mittelmeerbauweise.)



Und siehe da: Schon bist du nicht mehr stolz auf (d)eine Nation, sondern versuchst, dich über den Vergleich ganzer Kulturkreise (Mitteleuropa vs. Mediterran) zu definieren.



> Alles  Definitionssache. Ich denke du weißt, dass ich nicht rechtsextrem bin  und dementsprechend auch versuch nicht so zu argumentieren.



Die Argumentation ist schon klar, aber imho überspannst du die Definition ein bißchen. Du scheinst die kutlurelle Entwicklung des letzten Jahrtausends in Mitteleuropa und ihre Spuren sowie den Umgang damit gut zu finden. Aber das ist was ganz anderes, als "Nationalstolz".



> Bei einem der dicksten Länder der Welt erachte ich das auch als durchaus sinnvoll.



Dann guck dir mal an, was mit den Gelenken passiert, wenn jemand dickes Fußball spielt 
Wenn dann müssten Wassersportarten und ggf. Radfahren gefördert werden, aber was wird nochmal nicht gebaut bzw. geschlossen? Ach ja: Radwege und öffentliche Bäder 



> Fehlt da vor dem existiert ein nicht? Wenn nicht versteh ich das gerade nicht ganz.



Äh - ja, fehlt  *editieren geht*




PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das könnte daran liegen, dass "Stolz" ein Gefühl ist und als solches zumindest auf individueller Ebene keinen vernunftbedingten Gründe für seine Existenz erfordert.
> 
> (Keine Sorge, ich werde hier sowieso nicht mitdiskutieren ...)





			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen, sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die ...
> offensichtlich kein Interesse an einer Diskussion wiederspiegeln








Uter schrieb:


> Im Großraum Paris war ich noch nicht. Wer weiter ist weiß ich nicht, ist aber auch egal, da es die anderen nicht besser macht wenn ein Staat noch schlimmer ist.
> Bei den Briten hab ich nicht das Gefühl, dass sie zu extremem Patriotismus neigen. Dafür sind sie der Überwachungsstaat schlechthin.



Nach allem, was ich mitbekommen habe, sind die Briten durchaus stolz auf ihr Land. Das macht sich nur sich so stark bemerkbar, weil die meisten stolzen Briten natürlich auch britishes understatement kulturvieren 
Aber wer mal das "Vergnügen" hatte, ein paar zugesoffene, rechtsorientierte im Urlaub zu erleben, der weiß, dass wiederwärtige, arrogante Fettsäcke kein deutsches Alleinstellungsmerkmal sind. (noch ein Punkt, an dem man seinen deutschen Nationalstolz nicht festmachen kann  )


----------



## Uter (2. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zweischneidiges Argument:
> Gibt man zu, dass das eigene Volk nicht besser ist?
> oder
> "Gibt  man zu", dass das "eigene Volk" so überhaupt _edit: "nicht_  existiert, sondern ein fein strukturierter Haufen ist - in dem man  selbst ggf. anderen überlegen ist?


 Von einer Volksgruppe zu sprechen ist heute natürlich nicht mehr so  einfach und der durchschnittliche Mensch ist natürlich in jedem Land  gleich "gut", aber die Systeme sind unterschiedlich gut (natürlich haben  alle ihre Nachteile) und dementsprechend kann man m.M.n. durchaus von  überlegenen Systemen reden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du verkennst du Ebenen, auf  denen Kultur politisch wird. Rein rechtlich läge die Sache in  Deutschland z.B. in Hand der Länder, wobei die Ausführung afaik oft auf  kommunaler Ebene läuft. Also "National"stolz Molfseer, weil die so ein  schönes Freilichtmuseum haben/hatten? Am anderen Ende der Skala hast du  UNESCO-Weltkulturerbe, "National"stolz Erdenbürger? Ausgerechnet auf die  Nation Deutschland stolz zu sein, ist auch dann willkürlich, wenn man  sich auf den Schutz von Kulturgüter beruft.


Du neigst dazu dich auf ein Beispiel einzuschießen. 
Es geht nicht  nur um Kultur (auch wenn es m.M.n. ein wichtiger Bereich ist um stolz zu  sein), es geht auch um rechtstaatliche Prizipien usw.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was imho aber auch verdammt wenig für  Nationalstolz ist. Zu einer Nation gehören, Land, Volk, Geschichte,  Wirtschaft, Wissenschaft, politisches System, Sport und und und. Wer auf  die Nation stolz sein will, der sollte all diesem weitesgehend  zustimmen - und da kann man auch nicht einfach so ein halbes Jahrhundert  Geschichte auszublenden. Entweder man ist nicht stolz auf Deutschland,  oder man ist auch stolz auf das Gesamtbild, das Deutschland im 20. Jhd.  abgeliefert hat. Dann muss man sich wirklich nicht wundern, wenn man  schief angeguckt wird.


Ja, s.o.
Wer stolz sein will muss nur auf den status quo achte (alles andere fällt in den Bereich stolz auf die Geschichte).
Das ganze 20. Jhd. zu betrachten finde ich extrem fraglich. Entweder man  betrachtet die aktuelle Situation oder die Situation der eigenen  Lebenszeit (und u.U. die positiven Entwicklungen in der Zeit) oder die  ganze Geschichte und nicht nur die letzten 100 Jahre.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und  siehe da: Schon bist du nicht mehr stolz auf (d)eine Nation, sondern  versuchst, dich über den Vergleich ganzer Kulturkreise (Mitteleuropa vs.  Mediterran) zu definieren.


Warum soll man den deutschsprachigen Bereich nicht als eine Ebene sehen? Das ist nunmal der deutsche Sonderfall als späte Nation...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die  Argumentation ist schon klar, aber imho überspannst du die Definition  ein bißchen. Du scheinst die kutlurelle Entwicklung des letzten  Jahrtausends in Mitteleuropa und ihre Spuren sowie den Umgang damit gut  zu finden. Aber das ist was ganz anderes, als "Nationalstolz".


Ich  finde auch das politische System nicht das schlechteste und finde die  Tatsache gut, dass wir kein extremer Überwachungstaat sind (auch wenn  das System bei weitem nicht perfekt ist).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann guck dir mal an, was mit den Gelenken passiert, wenn jemand dickes Fußball spielt
> Wenn  dann müssten Wassersportarten und ggf. Radfahren gefördert werden, aber  was wird nochmal nicht gebaut bzw. geschlossen? Ach ja: Radwege und  öffentliche Bäder


Es geht darum, dass die Kinder gar nicht erst fett werden. 
Teamsportarten haben auch noch weitere Vorteile...
Bei mir werden Radwege etwas ausgebaut und es gibt kaum Schwimmbäder die  ohne Hilfe rentabel wären. Irgendwo muss auch schluss sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nach  allem, was ich mitbekommen habe, sind die Briten durchaus stolz auf ihr  Land. Das macht sich nur sich so stark bemerkbar, weil die meisten  stolzen Briten natürlich auch britishes understatement kulturvieren
> Aber  wer mal das "Vergnügen" hatte, ein paar zugesoffene, rechtsorientierte  im Urlaub zu erleben, der weiß, dass wiederwärtige, arrogante Fettsäcke  kein deutsches Alleinstellungsmerkmal sind. (noch ein Punkt, an dem man  seinen deutschen Nationalstolz nicht festmachen kann  )


  Ich hab bis jetzt eher positive Erfahrung mit den Briten gemacht und  auch nicht das Gefühl, dass sie zu Extremismus neigen. Ausnahmen  bestätigen natürlich die Regel und in manchen ehemals schwerindustriell  geprägten Gebieten mit hoher Arbeitslosigkeit sieht das vielleicht  anders aus, das ist bei uns aber nicht anders.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2011)

Naja Briten und Franzosen sind ja mit die ältesten Nationen die theoretisch auf eine lange Tradition zurück blicken können und zu den Weltmächten zählten. Bei den Briten war mir von Nationalstolz nichts grossartig aufgefallen. Als Deutscher ist einem in manchen Ecken Frankreichs schon aufgefallen was man von der Nation hält. Aber trotzdem hat fast jedes Land irgendwelche Leichen im Keller, und von daher halte ich den Stolz für deplaziert


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich diesem Thread jetzt fernbleiben, aber Grenzen haben ihren Sinn. Ohne Grenzen würde es zu unkontrollierter Ein- und Auswanderung von den ärmeren zu den reicheren Gebieten der Welt geben. Dies würde zur Chaos führen und Sozialsysteme wie wir sie hier in den Ruin treiben. Sozialschmarotzer haben wir sowieso schon genug (u. A. auch Rentner die im Alter nach Mallorca oder Teneriffa ziehen und trotzdem ihre Rente beziehen )



Ja, was du für eine Meinung hast, ist inzwischen allgemein bekannt und wieso darf jemand, der 40 Jahre gearbeitet hat, also eine Menge für die Gesellschaft getan hat, möglicherweise inklusive Kinder großziehen, nicht im Alter in sonnigeren Bereichen leben?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Naja Briten und Franzosen sind ja mit die ältesten Nationen die theoretisch auf eine lange Tradition zurück blicken können und zu den Weltmächten zählten. Bei den Briten war mir von Nationalstolz nichts grossartig aufgefallen. Als Deutscher ist einem in manchen Ecken Frankreichs schon aufgefallen was man von der Nation hält. Aber trotzdem hat fast jedes Land irgendwelche Leichen im Keller, und von daher halte ich den Stolz für deplaziert


 
In Frankreich gibts genug Ecken, wo man diverse Ex-Kaiser hoch leben lässt, wie z.B. Napoleon. Bei uns gibts nur den einen Scheitelmann, der hin und wieder mal hochgelebt wird, aber der ist allgemein nicht sehr beliebt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2011)

> In Frankreich gibts genug Ecken, wo man diverse Ex-Kaiser hoch leben lässt, wie z.B. Napoleon. Bei uns gibts nur den einen Scheitelmann, der hin und wieder mal hochgelebt wird, aber der ist allgemein nicht sehr beliebt.


Aber nicht in Bayern, es kann dort nur einen geben und zwar den Kini. Es ist wohl das einzigste Bundesland wo der Nationalstolz noch eher am weitesten verbreitet ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2011)

Das sind halt Traditionalisten, kein Wunder, dass die CDU dort zur CSU mutiert ist, wobei ich nicht weiß, was bei ihr "sozial" ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Du neigst dazu dich auf ein Beispiel einzuschießen.



Ich habe festgestellt, dass Aussagen <einer Seite Länge, die das ganze große abdecken wollen, meist als wachsweiches, allgemeines Gelaber abgetan werden können 
Weitere Beispiele lassen sich aber beliebig ergänzen und bei einer Frage, die alles umfasst, hat ein einzelnes Gegenbeispiel ja auch schon erhebliche argumentative Kraft.



> Wer stolz sein will muss nur auf den status quo achte (alles andere fällt in den Bereich stolz auf die Geschichte).
> Das ganze 20. Jhd. zu betrachten finde ich extrem fraglich. Entweder man  betrachtet die aktuelle Situation oder die Situation der eigenen  Lebenszeit (und u.U. die positiven Entwicklungen in der Zeit) oder die  ganze Geschichte und nicht nur die letzten 100 Jahre.



Sorry: Aber du kannst die Definition einer Nation nicht an deinem Leben festmachen. Zwingend betrachten müsstest du eigentlich die Lebenszeit aller ihrer angehörigen, auch der ältesten, aber eigentlich braucht es für die Bildung einer Nation noch einen deutlich längeren Zeitraum.
Davon abgesehen: Was in den letzten 20-30 Jahren hat Deutschland denn bewundernswertes hervorgebracht? Tokyo Hotel?



> Warum soll man den deutschsprachigen Bereich nicht als eine Ebene sehen?



Weil ein Teil des deutschprachigen Raumes dir in den Arsch tritt, wenn du ihn zur "deutschen Nation" zählen willst 



> Bei mir werden Radwege etwas ausgebaut und es gibt kaum Schwimmbäder die  ohne Hilfe rentabel wären. Irgendwo muss auch schluss sein.



Hier in Kiel wurde gerade die endgültige Schließung (wegen fehlender Sanierung waren einige historische Bauten schon länger zu) quasi aller öffentlichen Bäder beschlossen. Stattdessen soll ein neues Spaßbad mit einem Bruchteil des Fassungsvermögens entstehen, für dass dann Eintrittspreise fällig werden, die sich ärmere Familien kaum leisten können - ganz abgesehen davon, dass ein Bad an Stelle von iirc 5 natürlich auch wesentlich längere Fahrwege bedeutet.
Und zu den Radwegen...
Ich sag mal so: Ich hab mein Rad in Frankfurt (sicherlich keine Vorzeigestadt in dieser Hinsicht) garantiert 5-6 Jahre problemlos gefahren. Als ich nach Kiel kam, hatte ich nach 9 Monaten den ersten Achsbruch, weitere 2,5 Jahre später den zweiten.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In Frankreich gibts genug Ecken, wo man diverse Ex-Kaiser hoch leben lässt, wie z.B. Napoleon. Bei uns gibts nur den einen Scheitelmann, der hin und wieder mal hochgelebt wird, aber der ist allgemein nicht sehr beliebt.


 
Auch bei uns wird auf Kaiser angestoßen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Aber nicht in Bayern, es kann dort nur einen geben und zwar den Kini. Es ist wohl das einzigste Bundesland wo der Nationalstolz noch eher am weitesten verbreitet ist.


 
"weit verbreitet" würde ich nicht sagen, denn der Nationalstolz in Bayern endet an recht nahe liegenden Grenzen


----------



## Uter (3. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry: Aber du kannst die Definition einer Nation nicht an deinem Leben festmachen. Zwingend betrachten müsstest du eigentlich die Lebenszeit aller ihrer angehörigen, auch der ältesten, aber eigentlich braucht es für die Bildung einer Nation noch einen deutlich längeren Zeitraum.
> Davon abgesehen: Was in den letzten 20-30 Jahren hat Deutschland denn bewundernswertes hervorgebracht? Tokyo Hotel?


Man könnte auch die Geschichte der BRD angucken und die ist verhältnismäßig positiv. 
Wenn man es am ältesten Bürger festmacht, darf man dann in 30 Jahren wieder stolz sein? 
Reicht die friedliche Wiedervereinigung? Solche friedlichen Revolutionen haben nicht viele Länder geschaft. Damit hatten wir auch einen gewissen Beitrag für das Ende des kalten Krieges...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil ein Teil des deutschprachigen Raumes dir in den Arsch tritt, wenn du ihn zur "deutschen Nation" zählen willst


Wenn man sie zum deutschsprachigen Kulturkreis zählt tuen sie das nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hier in Kiel wurde gerade die endgültige Schließung (wegen fehlender Sanierung waren einige historische Bauten schon länger zu) quasi aller öffentlichen Bäder beschlossen. Stattdessen soll ein neues Spaßbad mit einem Bruchteil des Fassungsvermögens entstehen, für dass dann Eintrittspreise fällig werden, die sich ärmere Familien kaum leisten können - ganz abgesehen davon, dass ein Bad an Stelle von iirc 5 natürlich auch wesentlich längere Fahrwege bedeutet.
> Und zu den Radwegen...
> Ich sag mal so: Ich hab mein Rad in Frankfurt (sicherlich keine Vorzeigestadt in dieser Hinsicht) garantiert 5-6 Jahre problemlos gefahren. Als ich nach Kiel kam, hatte ich nach 9 Monaten den ersten Achsbruch, weitere 2,5 Jahre später den zweiten.


 Hier gibt es im Umkreis von <20km:
- 1 reines Hallenbad (recht günstig)
- 3 Hallenbäder mit Freibädern (etwas teurer)
- 3 Badeseeen (gratis)
- den Rhein (gratis)

Das alles ist bequem per Rad zu erreichen.


----------



## DarthLAX (3. Mai 2011)

tut zwar nix zum thema, aber:

warum hauen immer alle auf den bayern rum? (bin auch einer, wobei ich bayerische traditionen für unfug halte (fängt bei der lederhose an und hört bei der "wiesn" auf) und sehr wenig bis garkeinen nationalstolz (weder als "deutscher" - ich bin IMHO WELTBÜRGER - noch als bayer) habe und auch keinen "kini" wieder haben will....das einzige über das man reden könnte ist, das man besondere menschen, die sich hervorgetan haben z.b. in der wissenschaft oder im sozialen bereich, das man diesen "adelstitel" (sowas ähnliches halt) verleiht damit auch jeder sehen kann das dieser mensch net 08/15 ist 

mfg LAX
ps: aber als USA-Einwohner hätte ich vll auch gewissen stolz, vor allem wenn ich sehe wie die USA anderen ländern helfen - gleich werde ich sicher als kriegstreiber bezeichnet - wie Afghanistan (taliban nimmer an der regierung), dem Irak (kein saddam mehr) etc. (und ja: ich finde des gut - und wenn jetzt wer sagt: die wollen nur ÖL, dann verweise ich mal auf ALASKA, d.h. die amis haben EIGENES ÖL, sie verwende dieses nur nicht!)
ps: fazit: in manchen ländern ist nationalstolz/patriotismus sicher angebracht, aber bei uns sicher nicht (nix da worauf man stolz sein kann - wenn jetzt einer den mauerfall erwähnt dann geh ich hoch (halte diesen nämlich für den größten fehler seit WWII), vor allem da die menschen "da drüben" ewig gebraucht haben (von richtig organisiertem wiederstand (wie die RESSISTANCE in frankreich währen WWII) war nix zu sehen, einzig und allein die leute die deswegen im knast saßen oder ausgewiesen wurden etc. die können stolz auf sich sein, der rest, diese ganzen mitläufer (ich sag nur STASI-Freie-Mitarbeiter - das wahren hundertausende) die sollten sich alle schämen, genau wie die vorletzte generation (also die die den WWII richtig mitgemacht haben und HH gerufen haben weil H das wollte, anstatt den typen zu erschießen!)


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch bei uns wird auf Kaiser angestoßen.


 
Ich stoße nicht auf Beckenbauer an. 

Und du kannst Napoleon nicht mit einem deutschen Kaiser vergleichen, der WW1 verloren hat. In Frankreich genießt der kleine Typ andere Aufmerksamkeiten als ehemalige Adelige bei uns (oder sind das immer noch Adlige, keine Ahnung).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Man könnte auch die Geschichte der BRD angucken und die ist verhältnismäßig positiv.



"Rechtsnachfolge des 3. Reiches" 
Abgesehen davon finde ich diese Geschichte verhältnissmäßig arm an Alleinstellungsmerkmalen.



> Wenn man es am ältesten Bürger festmacht, darf man dann in 30 Jahren wieder stolz sein?



Wie gesagt: Ich würde es nicht daran festmachen. Ich persönlich würde die Geschichte der Nation über mindestens ein halbes Jahrtausend betrachten, mit besonderer Gewichtung der jüngeren Zeit. Sich über die letzten Jahrzehnte oder gar nach dem eigenen Leben zu definieren, finde ich sehr kurzsichtig und willkürlich. Viele Ereignisse aus dieser Zeit kann man nicht mal richtig einordnen. Vor 10 Jahren konnte man z.B. noch stolz drauf sein, globaler Vorreiter in Sachen Energiepolitik zu sein - dann kam Merkel und schließlich Schwarz-Gelb und weg wars.



> Reicht die friedliche Wiedervereinigung? Solche friedlichen Revolutionen haben nicht viele Länder geschaft. Damit hatten wir auch einen gewissen Beitrag für das Ende des kalten Krieges...



Eher umgekehrt. Auf das Ende des kalten Krieges und die dadurch mögliche Widervereinigung könnten wohl am ehesten Russen stolz sein (-> Gorbatschow), aber die tragen auch 50% Mitschuld am Anfang der Misere.



> Wenn man sie zum deutschsprachigen Kulturkreis zählt tuen sie das nicht.



Hier gehts aber um Nationalstolz, nicht um Sprachstolz. Und die Schweizer gehören definitiv einer anderen Nation an und das wissen sie auch genau.



> Hier gibt es im Umkreis von <20km:
> - 1 reines Hallenbad (recht günstig)
> - 3 Hallenbäder mit Freibädern (etwas teurer)
> - 3 Badeseeen (gratis)
> - den Rhein (gratis)



Bei mir afaik (k.A., ob doch noch was auf ist)
- 1 Freibad (k.a. obs nochmal aufmacht)
- die Ostsee (gratis, aber arschkalt)
- Uni-Schwimmhalle




DarthLAX schrieb:


> warum hauen immer alle auf den bayern rum? (bin auch einer, wobei ich bayerische traditionen für unfug halte (fängt bei der lederhose an und hört bei der "wiesn" auf) und sehr wenig bis garkeinen nationalstolz (weder als "deutscher" - ich bin IMHO WELTBÜRGER - noch als bayer) habe und auch keinen "kini" wieder haben will....das einzige über das man reden könnte ist, das man besondere menschen, die sich hervorgetan haben z.b. in der wissenschaft oder im sozialen bereich, das man diesen "adelstitel" (sowas ähnliches halt) verleiht damit auch jeder sehen kann das dieser mensch net 08/15 ist



Wenn du "Weltbürger" bist, brauchst du dich ja nicht angesprochen zu fühlen, aber wer sich als Bayer definiert, der gibt i.d.R. genug Angriffsfläche - und das machen nicht gerade wenige, wie man spätestens dann merkt, wenn "Preußen" in die Nachbarschaft ziehen.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich stoße nicht auf Beckenbauer an.



Den meinte ich auch nicht.



> Und du kannst Napoleon nicht mit einem deutschen Kaiser vergleichen, der WW1 verloren hat.



Aber die jeweiligen Anhänger kann ich jeweils vergleichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber die jeweiligen Anhänger kann ich jeweils vergleichen.


 
Die in Frankreich größer sind und ihn eher öffentlich feiern als hier.
Letztendlich gibts auch hier Leute, die den Scheitelmann feiern, aber wo willst du dir Grenze ziehen?
In China wird Mao gefeiert, obwohl er auch kein Kind von Traurigkeit war, Stalin war ebenfalls kein Menschenfreund, in Russland gibts trotzdem Statuen.

Was würdest du denn sagen, wenn man irgendwo eine Statue des Scheitelmanns aufstellt?
In Teilen des Balkans werden die Kriegsverbrecher als Helden gefeiert und man hat Bilder von ihnen im Wohnzimmer hängen.
Wie es in Afrika ist, weiß ich nicht, aber offensichtlich sind die Leute nicht kritisch genug mit ihrer eigenen Geschichte oder mit dem, was passiert ist, denn sonst würden sie diese Leute nicht hoch leben lassen.


----------



## Uter (4. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Rechtsnachfolge des 3. Reiches"
> Abgesehen davon finde ich diese Geschichte verhältnissmäßig arm an Alleinstellungsmerkmalen.
> ...
> Wie  gesagt: Ich würde es nicht daran festmachen. Ich persönlich würde die  Geschichte der Nation über mindestens ein halbes Jahrtausend betrachten,  mit besonderer Gewichtung der jüngeren Zeit. Sich über die letzten  Jahrzehnte oder gar nach dem eigenen Leben zu definieren, finde ich sehr  kurzsichtig und willkürlich. Viele Ereignisse aus dieser Zeit kann man  nicht mal richtig einordnen. Vor 10 Jahren konnte man z.B. noch stolz  drauf sein, globaler Vorreiter in Sachen Energiepolitik zu sein - dann  kam Merkel und schließlich Schwarz-Gelb und weg wars.
> ...


Laut Wiki kann sich Patriotismus durch ethnische,  kulturelle, politische und historische Aspekte entwickeln wobei  theoretisch ein Bereich genügt. 

Die ethnischen Aspekte können schnell gefährlich werden. 

Zu den kulturellen zählt der ganze Sprachbereich (wie gesagt: deutscher  Sonderfall, die Entwicklung eines Staates mit der Sprache als (teilweise  einzige) Gemeinsamkeit), Österreich ist historisch etwas außenvor  (kleindeutsche Lösung), aber vor dem 2. WK waren die beiden Staaten noch  sehr verbunden, sonst wär eine so schnelle Einheit nicht möglich  gewesen. Die Schweiz ist auch etwas besonderes, da sie nicht nur  deutsch, sondern teilweise stärker französisch oder italienisch geprägt  ist und auch aufgrund der Geographie besonders ist. Dennoch sind die  kulturellen Merkmale teils sehr ähnlich (Architektur, Dialekte,  Kleidung,...). Dementsprechend kann man nicht wirklich sagen, dass man  aufgrund der Kultur auf Deutschland stolz ist, aber es kann in  Verbindung mit den anderen Aspekten durchaus verstärkend hinzukommen.

Bei den politischen finde ich, dass das System nicht so schlecht ist  (egal ob Rechtsnachfolger einer Diktatur oder nicht). Zumindest besser  als das der USA, die auf ihre "Zweiparteiendiktatur" so extrem stolz  sind.

Historisch ist Deutschland natürlich schwer. Das 3. Reich überschattet  unsere ganze Geschichte und es gibt keinen Grund darauf stolz zu sein.  Seitdem haben wir "uns" aber deutlich weniger geleistet als die meisten  anderen Staaten (wir führen nur in einem Land unnötigen Krieg ,  sind kein extremer Überwachungsstaat und haben keine  Geschworenengerichte). Auch vor dem 3. Reich war Deutschland nicht so  schlimm (klar gab es in den Kolonieen Menschenrechtsverletzungen, aber  im Vergleich zu England, Frankreich oder Belgien war Deutschland sehr  human) und wo wären wir ohne einen gewissen Patriotismus? Vermutlich in  20 kleinen und teils diktatorischen Staaten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eher umgekehrt. Auf das Ende des  kalten Krieges und die dadurch mögliche Widervereinigung könnten wohl am  ehesten Russen stolz sein (-> Gorbatschow), aber die tragen auch 50%  Mitschuld am Anfang der Misere.


Die Russen haben m.M.n. den  größten Anteil am positiven Ende des kalten Krieges, egal ob durch ihre  Misswirtschaft (wohl eher unfreiwillig ) oder Kopromisse (siehe Kuba).  Trotzdem hat Deutschland m.M.n. einen deutlichen Anteil. Nach dem Ende  der UdSSR hätte es ja auch weiterhin 2 deutsche Staaten geben können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei mir afaik (k.A., ob doch noch was auf ist)
> - 1 Freibad (k.a. obs nochmal aufmacht)
> - die Ostsee (gratis, aber arschkalt)
> - Uni-Schwimmhalle


 Dann sollte bei dir in der Gegend wirklich in eine günstige Schwimmgelegenheit investiert werden. 
Die Gegend hier zeigt jedoch, dass es nicht überall so schlecht aussieht.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Mai 2011)

Wer hat heutzutage noch Stolz auf sein Land sein!?  Es gibt bestimmt KEIN Land das irgendetwas schlechtes getan hat. Deutschland, USA, England etc. viel schlimmes getan dennoch auch gutes aber trotzdem auf einiges kann man Stolz sein anderer seits auch wieder nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die in Frankreich größer sind und ihn eher öffentlich feiern als hier.
> Letztendlich gibts auch hier Leute, die den Scheitelmann feiern, aber wo willst du dir Grenze ziehen?
> In China wird Mao gefeiert, obwohl er auch kein Kind von Traurigkeit war, Stalin war ebenfalls kein Menschenfreund, in Russland gibts trotzdem Statuen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keinen Schimmer, worauf du hinaus willst. Ich hab nur darauf hingewiesen, dass deutscher Nationalismus sich keineswegs auf Neo-Nazis beschränkt, sondern dass auch hier Monarchisten gibt 




Uter schrieb:


> Laut Wiki kann sich Patriotismus durch ethnische,  kulturelle, politische und historische Aspekte entwickeln wobei  theoretisch ein Bereich genügt.



Les ich da nicht so und teile ich persönlich auch nicht. Ich kann nicht "auf X stolz" sein und 75% von X schlecht finden. Da zählt alles.



> Die Russen haben m.M.n. den  größten Anteil am positiven Ende des kalten Krieges, egal ob durch ihre  Misswirtschaft (wohl eher unfreiwillig ) oder Kopromisse (siehe Kuba).  Trotzdem hat Deutschland m.M.n. einen deutlichen Anteil. Nach dem Ende  der UdSSR hätte es ja auch weiterhin 2 deutsche Staaten geben können.



Es gab zwei Staaten nur wegen dem Konflikt zwischen den Blöcken und die Trennung endete mit diesem Konflikt. Ich seh da keine Eigenleistung der deutschen, außer dass sie (größtenteils) eine Vereinigung wollten. Ob das nun so toll ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keinen Schimmer, worauf du hinaus willst. Ich hab nur darauf hingewiesen, dass deutscher Nationalismus sich keineswegs auf Neo-Nazis beschränkt, sondern dass auch hier Monarchisten gibt


 
Ja, schon klar, aber Napoleon wird ja nicht (nur) als Kaiser verehrt, sondern weil er ein großer Staatsmann und Feldherr war. Das war der deutsche Kaiser eben nicht (der hat den WW1 verloren und musste abdanken).
Und ich möchte Nationalstolz halte eben ohne die Scheitelmann-Schiene hören. Ich kann Leute verstehen, die sagen, dass sie stolz auf Deutschland sind, weil das Land großen sportlichen Erfolg in verschiedenen Bereichen erzielt hat oder es wissenschaftlich viele, kluge Köpfe hervorgebracht hat.
Eben weg von der Nazi Sache, hin zu Dingen, die man wirklich verstehen und auch akzeptieren kann.


----------



## Forseti (5. Mai 2011)

Wir hatten zwei preußische Kaiser, Wilhelm I und Wilhelm II. Kaiser Wilhelm I wird durchaus noch von vielen geehrt 

man muss nur mal auf youtube gucken, leider sind viele Videos wegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen in Deutschland gesperrt 
https://youtubeproxy.org/default.aspx?prx=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIYbdyZqTN4

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir ein Kaiser auch 1000x lieber als der BRD und EU Terror wäre.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (5. Mai 2011)

> "Die wohlfeilste Art des Stolzes hingegen ist der Nationalstolz.  Denn er verrät in dem damit Behafteten den Mangel an individuellen  Eigenschaften, auf die er stolz sein könnte, indem er sonst nicht zu dem  greifen würde, was er mit so vielen Millionen teilt. Wer bedeutende  persönliche Vorzüge besitzt, wird vielmehr die Fehler seiner eigenen  Nation, da er sie beständig vor Augen hat, am deutlichsten erkennen.  Aber jeder erbärmliche Tropf, der nichts in der Welt hat, darauf er  stolz sein könnte, ergreift das letzte Mittel, auf die Nation, der er  gerade angehört, stolz zu sein. Hieran erholt er sich und ist nun  dankbarlich bereit, alle Fehler und Torheiten, die ihr eigen sind, mit  Händen und Füßen zu verteidigen." -  _Arthur Schopenhauer _



Auf das eigene Land Stolz zu sein, nur weil man darin geboren ist, ist m. M. lächerlich, nicht jedoch die Achtung und der Respekt deutscher Staatsbürger gegenüber, welche unser Land bzw. die Welt nachhaltig verbessert oder geprägt haben (Goethe, Schiller, Benz, Daimler, Gebrüder Grimm, Heisenberg, Planck etc...)


----------



## Forseti (5. Mai 2011)

Wen interessiert schon was ein Philosoph sagt? Philosophen sind so ziemlich das Nutzloseste, was auf der Welt rum läuft


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Mai 2011)

Dirty_Sanchez schrieb:


> Auf das eigene Land Stolz zu sein, nur weil man darin geboren ist, ist m. M. lächerlich, nicht jedoch die Achtung und der Respekt deutscher Staatsbürger gegenüber, welche unser Land bzw. die Welt nachhaltig verbessert oder geprägt haben (Goethe, Schiller, Benz, Daimler, Gebrüder Grimm, Heisenberg, Planck etc...)


 So siehts aus! Auf Martin Luther kann man auch "Stolz" sein wie auch auf Dietrich Bonhöffer oder die Gründer der "Weiße Rose" leider fallen mir gerade die Namen der Geschwister nicht ein.


----------



## PEG96 (6. Mai 2011)

Übrigens haben wir auch einen Kaiser: Franz Beckenbauer :greetz: 
Ich finde man kann Stolz sein, aber nur wenn das eigene Land etwas tolles Gemacht hat


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Mai 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Übrigens haben wir auch einen Kaiser: Franz Beckenbauer :greetz:
> Ich finde man kann Stolz sein, aber nur wenn das eigene Land etwas tolles Gemacht hat


 JEDES Land hat aber auch etwas schlechtes gemacht! Wie kann man dann noch nach deiner Aussage Stolz auf sein Land sein?


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

Stolz auf sich selbst oder einzelne Individuen sein ist völlig sinnlos. Ein Mensch stirbt im Durchschnitt mit ca. 75 Jahren. Ein Volk/eine Nation kann aber als Kollektiv betrachtet werden, welches mehrere Jahrtausende bestehen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2011)

Wenn das Land im Schnitt "gut" war? Wenn du z.B. auf deine sportlichen Leistungen eines Tages stolz bist, heißt das ja auch nicht, dass du keinen einzigen Fehler gemacht hast - das Gesamtbild aus positiven und negativen Vorkommnissen muss stimmen.
Aber in der Tat haben die meisten Staaten unangenehm viel Dreck am Stecken (oder gar nichts nenneswertes geleistet) und was denn nun "positiv" war, ist oft noch innerhalb der Nation umstritten. (nehmen wir z.B. mal den deutschen Atomausstieg, wie er beschlossen wurde. Da war Deutschland weltweit führend in einer äußerst wichtigen Sache und man hätte das als Pluspunkt berücksichtigen können. Aber wie die letzte Bundestagswahl gezeigt hat, fand die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung längere Laufzeiten viel besser -> man wäre da also auf eine Leistung der Nation stolz, die diese Nation am liebsten ungeschehen machen wollte.)


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin auf den Atomausstieg überhaupt nicht stolz. Diese ganzen hässlichen Windreder und Solarzellen verschandeln nur die ganze Landschaft. Zumindest bei uns in einem ländlichen Gebiet kann ich in fast keine Richtung gucken, ohne irgendwelche grässlichen Windräder oder Dächer mit blauen Flächen zu erblicken. Da sind mir doch ein paar Atomkraftwerke, welche nur wenig Platz verschwenden deutlich lieber.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf den Atomausstieg überhaupt nicht stolz. Diese ganzen hässlichen Windreder und Solarzellen verschandeln nur die ganze Landschaft. Zumindest bei uns in einem ländlichen Gebiet kann ich in fast keine Richtung gucken, ohne irgendwelche grässlichen Windräder oder Dächer mit blauen Flächen zu erblicken. Da sind mir doch ein paar Atomkraftwerke, welche nur wenig Platz verschwenden deutlich lieber.


 
Aber man weiß nie, was kommt, siehe Fukushima!
Aber no Risk, no Fun!
Und Leute, die an einem AKW wohnen, sehen das mit der Landschaft ganz anders!


----------



## Pagz (6. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Wen interessiert schon was ein Philosoph sagt? Philosophen sind so ziemlich das Nutzloseste, was auf der Welt rum läuft


 
Ohne Philosophen wären wir nicht das, was wir heute sind. Ich werfe nur mal die Namen Immanuel Kant, Jean-Jacques Rousseau und John Locke usw..... in den Raum*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Jacques_Rousseau *


----------



## zøtac (6. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Aber man weiß nie, was kommt, siehe Fukushima!
> Aber no Risk, no Fun!
> Und Leute, die an einem AKW wohnen, sehen das mit der Landschaft ganz anders!


Naja, ich bin auch Pro Atomkraft. Und Panikmache ist eh Sinnlos, wenn es passiert dann passiert es, egal ob man die AKWs ausschaltet oder nicht 
Und ein AKW wird ja nicht einfach mal irgendwo hingestellt (im gegensatz zu Windrädern), das weißt du bevor du da hin ziehst


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Und ein AKW wird ja nicht einfach mal irgendwo hingestellt (im gegensatz zu Windrädern), das weißt du bevor du da hin ziehst


 
Jepp, siehe Mülheim Kärlich!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf den Atomausstieg überhaupt nicht stolz. Diese ganzen hässlichen Windreder und Solarzellen verschandeln nur die ganze Landschaft. Zumindest bei uns in einem ländlichen Gebiet kann ich in fast keine Richtung gucken, ohne irgendwelche grässlichen Windräder oder Dächer mit blauen Flächen zu erblicken. Da sind mir doch ein paar Atomkraftwerke, welche nur wenig Platz verschwenden deutlich lieber.


 
Siehste, genau das meine ich. 
Ich wär stolz drauf - du hast es bzw. findest vermutlich den Ausstieg vom Ausstieg toll. Kann somit irgend einer von uns auf die Leistungen der deutschen Nation in Sachen Energiepolitik stolz sein?
Nein. Denn "die deutsche Nation" hat überhaupt keine Position in dieser Frage. Man könnte stolz auf die deutsche Anti-AKW-Bewegung und ihre Erfolge bzw. auf die Grünen und ihre Beschlüsse oder auf die FDP und ihre Leistungen für die deutsche Atom- und Tourismusbranche sein. Aber das sind beides nur Teile der Nation. Für Nationalstolz müsste man etwas finden, das beide in gleicher Weise vertreten - und wenigstens die Mehrheit der anderen auch.

@all:
Wer den Inhalt meines Beispiels näher diskutieren möchte, tut das bitte im Thread zur Energiepolitik. Hier dient es nur als Beispiel für umstrittene Themen.


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

Meinetwegen können sie 10 AKWs in meine nähere Umgebung bauen, so lange sie aktuellen Sicherheitstechniken entsprechen.
@Robin: Wenn du schon jemand die Namen von verschiedenen Philosophen in die Runde schmeißt, dann nenn bitte auch was du bei denen als Errungenschaft siehst und was ohne diese anders wäre als jetzt. Ich sehe bei denen nur genau das selbe unnütze Gelaber wie bei Sokrates. "Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß" z. B. widerspricht sich von selbst. Wenn man wissen könnte, dass man nichts weiß, wäre dass schon mehr als nichts


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Mai 2011)

Durch die AKWs wird die Umwelt geschädigt das wiederrum führt zu einer Unschöner Umwelt! Ich finde Solar, Wind und Wasserkraft am besten dies Schadet der Umwelt nicht und wenn man bedenkt WO man diese baut stört es auch keinen.  Dieser Thread wird ganz schön schnell OT.  Naja ruyven ich muss dir recht geben. Wenn ein Land vieles geleistet hat, im gutem Sinne, kann man auf dessen erfolge Stolz sein dennoch übertreiben viele Leute mit ihren Vorurteilen wie z.B. ein Deutscher "Führer". Ich meine den "Führer" Der Apfelsaftpartei. Wir haben in der Klasse ein Video gessehen in dem ein Engländer nach Berlin kommt, dabei stößt er auf einen Mann der Apfelsaftpartei der sagte Zitat: "Ihn jedem Deutschen steckt ein kleiner Adolf" Zitat Ende. Diese Partei ist gegen Nazi´s dennoch finde ich diese Aussage sehr hart. Jedenfalls sollte man nicht auf das Land selbst Stolz sein sonder dessen Leistungen.


----------



## Pagz (6. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> @Robin: Wenn du schon jemand die Namen von verschiedenen Philosophen in die Runde schmeißt, dann nenn bitte auch was du bei denen als Errungenschaft siehst und was ohne diese anders wäre als jetzt. Ich sehe bei denen nur genau das selbe unnütze Gelaber wie bei Sokrates. "Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß" z. B. widerspricht sich von selbst. Wenn man wissen könnte, dass man nichts weiß, wäre dass schon mehr als nichts



Ich hätte auch genauso gut den Begriff Aufklärung nennen könne, mit der ich diese Philosophen nun mal verknüpfe, da wir aber über Philosophen geredet haben, habe ich halt ein paar genannt


----------



## Uter (8. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Les ich da nicht so und teile ich persönlich auch nicht. Ich kann nicht "auf X stolz" sein und 75% von X schlecht finden. Da zählt alles.


Wenn man auf die Mehrheit stolz ist reicht das ja. Das ist ja eben die persönliche Einstellung, ob man mehr gut oder mehr schlecht findet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gab zwei Staaten nur wegen dem Konflikt zwischen den Blöcken und die Trennung endete mit diesem Konflikt. Ich seh da keine Eigenleistung der deutschen, außer dass sie (größtenteils) eine Vereinigung wollten. Ob das nun so toll ist...


 Es gab genug Leute, die von einer dauerhaften Teilung profitiert hätten.
Die Leistung war, dass es friedliche Demos gab und die deutschen Soldaten nicht auf ihre Landsleute geschossen haben.

@ Atombsp.:
Das ist doch ganz normal, dass verschiedene Parteien verschiedene Ziele haben und du kannst nicht Nationalstolz mit Stolz auf eine Partei und deren Ziele gleichsetzen. Auch wenn ich in der Atomfrage komplett auf deiner Seite stehe wär es viel Verwerflicher, wenn es einen Machtwechsel gegeben hätte und die neue Regierung nichts ändern gekonnt oder gewollt hätte. Das macht eine funktionierende Demokratie aus und darauf kann man stolz sein. 
Niemand hat dich gezwungen diese Regierung zu wählen (was du wohl eh nicht gemacht hast), aber an der Umfrage im entsprechenden Thread sieht man, dass bei weitem nicht alle gegen den Atomstrom sind (was ich nicht verstehe), und es gab ja auch noch mehr relevante Fragen bei der Wahl.


----------

